# A Flower a Day



## telracs

I've put all my flower pictures in one file and will be sharing them one per day, since everyone deserves flowers every day.


----------



## Dana

awww...  very pretty....  really brightens things up around here!


----------



## loonlover

How sweet.  Thank you.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Will be checking in to see them!  Thanks!


----------



## Luna

What a nice idea!!!


----------



## drenee

Scarlet, you're so sweet.  Thank you.  I'm beginning to wonder if the poor flowers around here will ever get a chance to pop up. 
deb


----------



## telracs

Since I'm having a bad day, another flower picture for my friends


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

drenee said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if the poor flowers around here will ever get a chance to pop up.
> deb


I planted three rose bushes today - new ones - and transplanted three that were in pots. Those three were the mini type roses. 
Tomorrow I'll plant two climbing roses.


----------



## telracs

photobucket has a collage effect now, so here's a bouquet of roses. Australian ones.

Funny story about some of them actually.... We went to visit a winery. Well, scarlet isn't fond of wine, so while everyone else was touring the winery, I was taking pictures of the rose garden.

Enjoy!

And remember, these are thumbnails, so click for bigger version...


----------



## Susan in VA

Great idea, scarlet! Guess that makes you the KindleBoards FlowerChick, er, FlowerGirl.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Great idea, scarlet! Guess that makes you the KindleBoards FlowerChick, er, FlowerGirl.


Hmm... do I look 10 years old in a frowzy dress?


----------



## Susan in VA

On my monitor you just look green.


----------



## Jeff

Producing a flower a day requires green thumbs.


----------



## Susan in VA

In that case she should be able to supply an entire florist's shop every day.


----------



## NogDog

Susan in VA said:


> Great idea, scarlet! Guess that makes you the KindleBoards FlowerChick, er, FlowerGirl.


[Humming to myself...]

"If you go to San Francisco..."


----------



## Susan in VA

I'm fully expecting your avatar to be wearing flowers in his fur any minute now.


----------



## telracs




----------



## MAGreen

Thank you, Scarlet. I have been wanting to take a walk around the neighborhood and take pictures of some of the flowers around here and your thread inspired me to finally do it! The walls are so boring in the military housing and paint gives me migraines, so now I have a couple dozen beautiful flower pictures to hang on my walls! Thanks!


----------



## telracs




----------



## Annalog

NogDog said:


> [Humming to myself...]
> 
> "If you go to San Francisco..."


That is what I did on my trip to an origami conference (PCOC) in San Francisco last fall. (


Spoiler



Both the humming and wearing a flower in my hair. 


)


----------



## telracs




----------



## kory




----------



## telracs

Some more fun with effects.


----------



## NogDog

Susan in VA said:


> I'm fully expecting your avatar to be wearing flowers in his fur any minute now.


Maybe not until Armistice Day comes around again.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Scarlet, you make me want to go plant more flowers!
Yesterday I planted two climbing roses in my backyard.  this morning the dogs have dug one up and the poor thing was out in the grass.  I now have it plunked in their water bucket and will try to replant it today.  I'll put a tomato wire cage around it to discourage them.


----------



## kory




----------



## NogDog

kory said:


>


In not too many weeks my dogwoods should be looking something like that. From 4 years ago:

(No filter or retouching: the sky really was that blue that day.)


----------



## telracs

poppies for nogdog.


----------



## telracs

Melbourne Botanical Gardens....


----------



## drenee

My mom sent me a beautiful pink Azalea this morning.  
I'll try to get my camera and take pictures later.
deb


----------



## kory

I love spring


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Susan in VA

Those are gorgeous!  I especially like the top picture in the last post, the red/yellow ones.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Those are gorgeous! I especially like the top picture in the last post, the red/yellow ones.


Well, then another one for you.



Oh, and for those interested in the WHERE of the pictures, these roses were in the town square of a small town in Australia.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

My roses are just starting to leaf out.  Gardener cuts them back in Jan.  Then after a few weeks, they take off like gangbusters.
Your shots are gorgeous, Scarlet!


----------



## kory

Lovely pink


----------



## telracs




----------



## loca

Beaties


----------



## telracs

loca said:


> Beaties


Huh?


----------



## telracs




----------



## Annalog




----------



## telracs

Since I missed a couple of days, here's a couple from South Africa...

Roses (click the thumbnail for a vertical version)



Protea


----------



## telracs

again, click on the thumbnail for a vertical version....


----------



## BrassMan

Well, since Scarlet suggested it, here's a shot from this morning I had intended for the spring photo thread. These are wisteria (the purple) and redbud blossoms (the pink) during a morning thunderstorm.


----------



## BrassMan

OK, here's a more conventional flower picture, of yucca blossoms. Mockingbird included at no extra charge. I'll quit for now.


----------



## corkyb

The Yuccas are in blossom where you are?  Where are you anyway?  My yucca won't blossom til July or so.  Not fair!!!
I want to move.
Paula


----------



## telracs

Glad you came over Brassman!


----------



## BrassMan

Don't get me started! I'm begging you....

We live in south Texas, between Corpus Christi and San Antonio. Yuccas have been blooming here for several weeks. Here's our driveway this morning during that thunderstorm. Below that, from before the 2007-2009 drought, are some huisache daisies. Don't miss the skunk.

Enough. Bed time! Nighty night, all!


----------



## telracs

It's the Flower A Day thread, Brassman, so post one a day and we're golden!


----------



## BrassMan

Sunday: night-blooming cirrus (taken just after dawn).


----------



## telracs

corner store flowers taken today...


----------



## BrassMan

Monday/Mexican hat, a Texas wildflower (from a previous spring--they're late bloomers; none so far this spring)


----------



## corkyb

Brassman,
Are you a professional photographer/  I want to take pictures of flowers like you do.  What kind of camera and lens do you use?
Paula ny


----------



## BrassMan

corkyb said:


> Brassman,
> Are you a professional photographer/ I want to take pictures of flowers like you do. What kind of camera and lens do you use?
> Paula ny


You're embarrassing me, amongst these real professionals and devoted amateurs with SLRs. Heck, I'm not even a professional author! I've only had pocket-size cameras, the kind you can find at Walmart, with one fist-sized exception that was a little fancier (four batteries). Canon Powershots have been my choice lately. I do use the close-up setting sometimes, but mainly I take a LOT of photos. With digital, you can delete all you want at no cost. Another advantage of small cameras: I generally have it with me!


----------



## telracs




----------



## corkyb

Well Ms. Scarlet, I love your pictures too!  I LOVE pictures of flowers and want to start taking some with my newDSLR that I do not have a clue how to use.
Paula ny......course there are no flowers up this way yet.


----------



## telracs

corkyb said:


> Well Ms. Scarlet, I love your pictures too! I LOVE pictures of flowers and want to start taking some with my newDSLR that I do not have a clue how to use.
> Paula ny......course there are no flowers up this way yet.


Okay, did you read my mind and know that I was feeling a little left out? The best way to start taking pictures with your new camera is to just start snapping. 
That's why I love digital even though I resisted it for years. I can take 40 shots of one thing and then only keep the really nice one.

And for the record, I use a tiny little Nikon coolpix camera.


----------



## BrassMan

Further coincidence: I dropped my Powershot and it no longer works. (Good thing it wasn't a digital SLR.) I'm shopping for a new pocket camera. One of my decision points is that it must have a viewfinder, no matter how tiny.

Tuesday:


----------



## kory

Some more spring flowers


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> Further coincidence: I dropped my Powershot and it no longer works. (Good thing it wasn't a digital SLR.) I'm shopping for a new pocket camera. One of my decision points is that it must have a viewfinder, no matter how tiny.


It looks like a sugar frosted rose. GORGEOUS!


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> It looks like a sugar frosted rose. GORGEOUS!


That's morning dew, before sunrise, actually. Biggest surprise: the flash didn't overpower, even on closeup setting.


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> That's morning dew, before sunrise, actually. Biggest surprise: the flash didn't overpower, even on closeup setting.


It came out really nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## angelad

I will take some pics of my garden roses when it gets warmer  

Beatiful tulips


----------



## jpmorgan49

Very early Spring flowers...
jp


----------



## cybergeezer

Does a Jacaranda Tree violate any "Flower a Day" thread rule?

This one grows by a small church enroute to Waimea on the Big Island of Hawaii.


----------



## telracs

Since I'm running out of flowers and may have to go to leaves and trees next, nope, the jacaranda (which I happen to LOVE) does not violate the rules. Besides, except for the rule that I have to post some type of flora every day, there are no rules here...


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Rule question...must we be the photographer or can any flower picture be posted?


Personally, I feel that all pictures on the photo threads should be taken by the person posting and that photos you like but haven't taken should go on the infinity thread.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> That's what I thought. Maybe this summer I'll have some from my yard. I'll have to get out my instruction book to see if there is a macro setting for my camera. I know how to do only a few things with it and that's not one of them.


Oddly enough, I don't like the macro setting on my camera, I feel pictures come out better in normal mode. So, my advice... experiment. Remember, nobody will see 'em if you share 'em and you can delete as needed.


----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

Experiment. Always. Sometimes I engage the close-up setting and hold the camera somewhere awkward and just fire away blind. Sometimes it works.

Thursday.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, I keep forgetting to click on your pictures and went back through all of them. You have a really lovely selection.
> 
> BrassMan, were these last ones taken outside your house?  Very pretty.
> 
> I hope we can use more Dogwoods. These were taken in E. Texas in 2008.


We can always use more dogwoods.

Funny story about my flowers... I fixate on taking pictures of flowers when I travel, so while other people were touring the winery in Australia, I was taking rose pictures. And the stripped (striped?) roses were also from Australia, when we stop for a lunch break one day. Every body else was wandering around, and I was clicking the roses.


----------



## jpmorgan49

BrassMan said:


> Experiment. Always. Sometimes I engage the close-up setting and hold the camera somewhere awkward and just fire away blind. Sometimes it works.
> 
> Thursday.


I know exactly what you mean Al. I set my camera on the ground with the Macro lens and aimed it toward the flower. This was one of the shots, I kind of like it.
jp


----------



## BrassMan

jpmorgan49 said:


> I know exactly what you mean Al. I set my camera on the ground with the Macro lens and aimed it toward the flower. This was one of the shots, I kind of like it.
> jp


Me too, jp. It's the colors and the lines together. Lovely!


----------



## telracs

jpmorgan49 said:


> I know exactly what you mean Al. I set my camera on the ground with the Macro lens and aimed it toward the flower. This was one of the shots, I kind of like it.
> jp


I kind of like it too, jp!


----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

Happy Friday!

Coreopsis:


----------



## telracs

Mandela birds of paradise


----------



## BrassMan

Saturday: bromeliad.


----------



## corkyb

Wonderful!  Thank you all for this wonderful taste of Spring in upstate NY where it is 20 degrees outside.
Paula


----------



## telracs

Prickly pear cactus- galapagos islands.


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^  Does that reflect today's mood?


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> ^^^ Does that reflect today's mood?


Nope, just the fact that I went into the wrong photobucket account and found this first.


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh.  I was thinking that it would be nice to have a t-shirt made up with that photo on it.  People would know right away when it was a good day to stay away from me.    (Not that often, but it happens...)


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Oh. I was thinking that it would be nice to have a t-shirt made up with that photo on it. People would know right away when it was a good day to stay away from me.  (Not that often, but it happens...)


If you want, I'll PM you the link to my photobucket album. Feel free to have fun with the images.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ha!  Well, the prickly-pear one would certainly get used...  even if I just print it myself onto one of those iron-on thingies...


----------



## telracs

blurry? See Cobbie, not all my pictures come out perfect.


----------



## jpmorgan49

It was sunny today so I thought I'd catch the early Spring flowers before they disappear. I've included a picture with my index finger in in the last photo so you can see how small the flowers are.
jp


----------



## telracs

pretty!


----------



## telracs




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Are those the small "clover" flowers that bees love?


----------



## telracs

Hmm... I have no idea where I took this picture.....


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, beautiful colors.


did you notice my blurry one?


----------



## BrassMan

Here's a shot of yucca flower petals, I guess they are. Some people eat them. Not me.


----------



## telracs

teeney tiny purple flowers....


----------



## BlueEyedMum

BrassMan said:


> Well, since Scarlet suggested it, here's a shot from this morning I had intended for the spring photo thread. These are wisteria (the purple) and redbud blossoms (the pink) during a morning thunderstorm.


I love this!


----------



## BlueEyedMum

I love flowers, all kinds!! These are all so beautiful! I love coming to this thread.


----------



## BrassMan

I sent this picture to a friend who had it printed and turned into a jigsaw puzzle and sent it back to me. I didn't dare attempt it. I passed it on to another friend as a "gift." Ha!


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> ^^^ That's a hoot. I cannot imagine attempting that puzzle.


Depending on the number of pieces, I could see doing it!


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> ^^^ That's a hoot. I cannot imagine attempting that puzzle.


There must have been 200, 250. And can you believe? Each one looked alike....


----------



## telracs




----------



## Susan in VA

I would _love_ to do that as a jigsaw puzzle!


----------



## drenee

BrassMan said:


> I sent this picture to a friend who had it printed and turned into a jigsaw puzzle and sent it back to me. I didn't dare attempt it. I passed it on to another friend as a "gift." Ha!


I want this one for my next skin.

Thank you all for posting your pictures. They are so beautiful and brighten my day.
deb


----------



## BrassMan

Susan in VA said:


> I would _love_ to do that as a jigsaw puzzle!


Such a deal I have for you, Susan, I should call the cops! If you care to Google up one of those photo-->jigsaw puzzle outfits, I'll send you that picture in printable size. Just email me at the address at the right. That goes for any KindleBoarder too!


----------



## BrassMan

FWIW, the skunk picture on p. 3 of this thread might make a good jigsaw puzzle too. That's another possibility, if someone wants to try....


----------



## Susan in VA

Ohh, what a great idea, and thank you!  I'll do that!


----------



## corkyb

I agree with Deb, I want that photo as my skin on my Kindle.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Al, I can see any number of the photos in this thread as well as other threads being made into jigsaw puzzles.  The rose you posted on page 3 of this thread would be amazing and a really fun challenge.


----------



## BrassMan

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Al, I can see any number of the photos in this thread as well as other threads being made into jigsaw puzzles. The rose you posted on page 3 of this thread would be amazing and a really fun challenge.


I'm sure you're right. I've already sent several large versions to KBers for just that purpose. I have no idea if any outfit does custom skins but that would be cool too. If anyone needs the picture to try, just click the little envelope on the left and holler!


----------



## telracs

Oh, and not that anybody's expressed any interest in my pictures, but I have no objection if people want to use them for stuff.



Spoiler



goes off to pout in corner that people like Al's stuff better....


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> goes off to pout in corner that people like Al's stuff better....


(Gentle hand to the shoulder)

Now, now. I've seen your pics get many compliments!

The secret is to post 'em just big enough to make a juicy first impression! If folks have to click to open again, that's hard e-work, man! It tires folks out!


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> (Gentle hand to the shoulder)
> 
> Now, now. I've seen your pics get many compliments!
> 
> The secret is to post 'em just big enough to make a juicy first impression! If folks have to click to open again, that's hard e-work, man! It tires folks out!





Spoiler



sniff... thanks al.



But you know that my originals are HUGE! And I don't know how to resize 'em...


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> But you know that my originals are HUGE! And I don't know how to resize 'em...


I can't speak to Photobucket. It's pretty gnarly for a slow connector like me. I have pages and pages of pics there, but they have no "album" where I can see a whole wad of them, click one, and find the URL. The stupid page numbers keep changing too. It's so awful that I often re-upload a picture I know I already have on there just because it takes much longer to find it. I hate that!

Anyway, it's easy on my computer. I open a pic in Irfanview.com, click "image," "resize," and set, say 600 pixels for the width. Then I click "OK," tell it where to save it, and that's all! That's the size of most of the ones I send to Photobucket. I don't use Photobucket to store my pictures. I burn 'em to cds and burn the cds to an external hard drive. If the house ever catches on fire, that's what I'm grabbing before I head out the door.

To break up all the text on this photo thread, here's some shrimp plants.


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> I can't speak to Photobucket. It's pretty gnarly for a slow connector like me. I have pages and pages of pics there, but they have no "album" where I can see a whole wad of them, click one, and find the URL. The stupid page numbers keep changing too. It's so awful that I often re-upload a picture I know I already have on there just because it takes much longer to find it. I hate that!
> 
> Anyway, it's easy on my computer. I open a pic in Irfanview.com, click "image," "resize," and set, say 600 pixels for the width. Then I click "OK," tell it where to save it, and that's all! That's the size of most of the ones I send to Photobucket. I don't use Photobucket to store my pictures. I burn 'em to cds and burn the cds to an external hard drive. If the house ever catches on fire, that's what I'm grabbing before I head out the door.
> 
> To break up all the text on this photo thread, here's some shrimp plants.


Um, don't understand why you say they have no album, there's always a default one, and then you can create more. That's how all my stuff is organized....


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> Um, don't understand why you say they have no album, there's always a default one, and then you can create more. That's how all my stuff is organized....


Yes, they have an album, but it doesn't show which page of each album you're seeing (I don't think; I couldn't find it). And yes, you can click a photo and get a larger version, but it doesn't have the URL of the photo you need to post here (I don't think; I couldn't see one). If I'm wrong about that, I'd love to know.

I once made thumbnails of each Photobucket album page to keep on my own computer--but after I added three or four pages more photos, all the page numbers were wrong again. Bummer, man.


----------



## telracs

Okay, Al and I have taken our photobucket discussion to the PM, so time for today's photo....

Since I had my Israel photobucket album open, here's one from the Dead Sea.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Oh, and not that anybody's expressed any interest in my pictures, but I have no objection if people want to use them for stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> goes off to pout in corner that people like Al's stuff better....


He just _offered_ them to people first!


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> He just _offered_ them to people first!


You asked him. You didn't ask me. I would have said yes. Actually, didn't I offer you a photo recently?


----------



## BlueEyedMum

Was paying my cell phone bill this afternoon and spotted this on the way in.


----------



## telracs

Pretty!


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> You asked him. You didn't ask me. I would have said yes. Actually, didn't I offer you a photo recently?


I didn't ask him. He mentioned the puzzle. I said I'd love to do a puzzle like that. Then he offered the photo.


Spoiler



So there.



And yes, you did. So where is it??


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> I didn't ask him. He mentioned the puzzle. I said I'd love to do a puzzle like that. Then he offered the photo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So there.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, you did. So where is it??


We are SO mature. Which picture was it?


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> We are SO mature. Which picture was it?


Of course we are. It was the prickly pear. I want a t-shirt with a cactus on it, for grouchy days.


----------



## telracs

flower for cobbie.


----------



## Susan in VA

I have ones to match!


----------



## telracs

picture scarlet sitting on the sidewalk taking pictures. imagine the interested passersby wondering at the crazy lady....


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^ Not for the first time, I'm sure....


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> ^^^ Not for the first time, I'm sure....


Actually, in NY we ignore the people sitting on the sidewalk.


----------



## Susan in VA

Daffodils for Easter.


----------



## BlueEyedMum

Susan in VA said:


> Daffodils for Easter.


Beautiful! Happy Easter!


----------



## telracs

more daffydills...


----------



## telracs

Finally remembered that I can zoom and crop photos ON my camera! duh....


----------



## telracs

tulips and taxi... see photo effects thread for a weird take on this.


----------



## sherylb

Taken a couple of days ago.


----------



## Annalog

scarlet said:


> Finally remembered that I can zoom and crop photos ON my camera! duh....


These flowers always make me smile.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Zoom, I know, but crop......must get out my book.


Well, when you zoom and save it, I call that crop. Perhaps an incorrect term.

And another flower for Annalog


----------



## Annalog




----------



## telracs

Annalog said:


>


check out the photo effects thread, I'm doing flowers there also.


----------



## telracs




----------



## NogDog

My dogwoods are blooming. Here's a closeup of the pink one:


----------



## telracs

This was the version of this picture I wanted to post this morning, but posted the wider shot...


----------



## telracs




----------



## NogDog

From the white dogwood in my back yard:


----------



## telracs




----------



## skyblue

My forsythia is gorgeous this year!


----------



## telracs

skyblue said:


> My forsythia is gorgeous this year!


Yes, it is!


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, scarlet!  I love looking out my window and seeing this bright  burst of yellow!  It's so cheery.  It's a day brightener.  I just wish it could last all year.


----------



## angelad

Scarlet, great pics.  I'm really hoping to take some natural shots myself once we get some flowers blooming around my parts.


----------



## telracs

angelad said:


> Scarlet, great pics. I'm really hoping to take some natural shots myself once we get some flowers blooming around my parts.


Thank you. I'm hoping to hit the Botanical Gardens next month!


----------



## skyblue

We loved visiting the Botanical Gardens on Maui last year.  Gorgeous, exotic flowers!


----------



## ValeriGail

Beautiful forsythia!!!!  I want one of those so bad!!!! Yellow flowers are my fav.  Simply gorgeous!


----------



## skyblue

ValeriGail said:


> Beautiful forsythia!!!! I want one of those so bad!!!! Yellow flowers are my fav. Simply gorgeous!


Hubby thought they should be trimmed, but I said, "No way"! Forsythia need to be "natural" and not perfectly shaped globes! LOL


----------



## telracs

I think someone posted similiar flowers but purple, recently. hm... may be time for scarlet to get that the tinting again....


----------



## TammyC

Hope it's ok if I join in too!


----------



## telracs

TammyC said:


> Hope it's ok if I join in too!


The more the merrier. And remember, since it's the _flower a day_ thread, feel free to post one per day to drag out the enjoyment.


----------



## TammyC

Oops good point lol.


----------



## telracs




----------



## skyblue

Wow, scarlet! That is a beautiful blanket of impressive color!


----------



## telracs

Thank you both. Here's a wider shot, sorry for the interruption of the person in front of it....










By the way, the pictures were taken on an ostrich farm in South Africa.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> I'm assuming those are Azaleas. If so, I have never seen any plants that large and they are in abundance around here especially in East Texas. Beautiful. The model is cute, too. Who could that be?


Don't ask me what flowers they are, you know I'm clueless.

And the model says thanks.


----------



## BlueEyedMum

Not sure what this is but it's in my backyard and I thought it was cool..


----------



## telracs

BlueEyedMum said:


> Not sure what this is but it's in my backyard and I thought it was cool..


I don't know what that is either, but it's pretty funky looking....


----------



## TammyC




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> shrimp plant


show off....










I've never seen a tulip with a pink center like this one.


----------



## Susan in VA

That's because it's a type of daffodil.


----------



## Jeff

You ladies are cold.


----------



## Susan in VA

Not at all.  It's our job to pick on scarlet.  She picks on us, after all.


----------



## Jeff

Oh yeah. I forgot that part.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> That's because it's a type of daffodil.





Cobbie said:


> lol...beat me to it.


Thank you... both of you... any thought that that was just a typo... I do know the difference between one of those (daffydill) and these (tulip)


----------



## Susan in VA

Good job, scarlet.

One never knows with you big-city folks...


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Good job, scarlet.
> 
> One never knows with you big-city folks...


Hey, when I don't know what it is, I admit it. Like these....


----------



## TammyC

> TammyC, lovely. What camera do you use?


Thank you!  This was taken last year, I was using a Canon Rebel XSi, but since then I've upgraded to the Canon T2i.


----------



## TammyC

Happy Monday Everyone!


----------



## TammyC

Cobbie said:


> Thank you...way over my head. Your photos are stunning.


Aww.. thank you  Photography is my passion (aside from kindle of course )


----------



## telracs

more lillies...


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> more lillies...


Tulips?


----------



## Susan in VA

Scarlet is botanically challenged.


----------



## telracs

*giggle*  I know quite well what those flowers are!  They're roses....


----------



## Susan in VA

There, there. Of course they are, dear. <pats on head>


----------



## Annalog

From shortly after "... it was for bringing the cook tulip-roots instead of onions."

Another truly random question


----------



## telracs

Peonies?


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Peonies?


Um, yes. Or no, depending on what the question is.


----------



## telracs

Tiptoe through the tulips.


----------



## TammyC

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## corkyb

scarlet said:


> Hey, when I don't know what it is, I admit it. Like these....


I believe that is myrtle.


----------



## telracs

corkyb said:


> I believe that is myrtle.


Thanks corkyb.



Cobbie said:


> Corkyb, beware, I got called a show off when ID'd the shimp plant. Just sayin'...


And you got called a show off because I like picking on you and you like picking on me and that's how things are...


----------



## NogDog

For some reason the last couple replies made me think of this song.


----------



## telracs

Only if I get to be Mrs. Shinn, the mayor's wife, nogdog.


----------



## NogDog

scarlet said:


> Only if I get to be Mrs. Shinn, the mayor's wife, nogdog.


Sure, but then it's been so long since I saw the play or movie that the only female role I remember is Marian (madame librarian).


----------



## telracs

NogDog said:


> Sure, but then it's been so long since I saw the play or movie that the only female role I remember is Marian (madame librarian).


Thanks dear. But not this version, I don't like whoever is singing. I'll take the original or the Broadway revival....


----------



## Susan in VA

LOL!  I saw that a year or so ago at the local high school...  as a first attempt to expose DD to musicals....  that's one of my favorites.  Probably a tie between that and My Fair Lady.


----------



## telracs

back on topic....


----------



## TammyC

Happy Hump Day


----------



## BrassMan

This is not a wildflower (I put those on the spring picture thread), but something my wife got going. It's a passion fruit flower, and one of the oddest flowers I've ever seen.


----------



## skyblue

BrassMan said:


> This is not a wildflower (I put those on the spring picture thread), but something my wife got going. It's a passion fruit flower, and one of the oddest flowers I've ever seen.


Cool! I want one! It looks like it gets excellent tv reception! LOL


----------



## BrassMan

skyblue said:


> Cool! I want one! It looks like it gets excellent tv reception! LOL


All I can tell you is that it's a vine and there are buds all over it. Maybe I should get out the binoculars and look overhead. There may be alien vehicles hovering up there....


----------



## Toronto_LV

I love the flower a day idea... thank you so much for posting them!

I am partial to orchids myself, a love affair that has lasted waaay longer than the one that got me interested in the flowers in the first place!!


----------



## Andra

My flowers in the yard are starting to bloom. Here's a purple clematis.
(goes off to look at instructions for resizing photos yet again... hah, found it!)


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> All I can tell you is that it's a vine and there are buds all over it. Maybe I should get out the binoculars and look overhead. There may be alien vehicles hovering up there....


So that's where the mother ship docked?


----------



## telracs

see, the botanically challenged take pictures of the plant names at the botanical garden when available.


----------



## BrassMan

BrassMan said:


> All I can tell you is that it's a vine and there are buds all over it. Maybe I should get out the binoculars and look overhead. There may be alien vehicles hovering up there....


OK, so I looked it up. It's a passion flower, apparently so named because of the religious symbology Catholics note. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passion_flower.

Here's a white one:


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> see, the botanically challenged take pictures of the plant names at the botanical garden when available.


In that case.... one just for you, scarlet.


----------



## Jeff




----------



## NogDog

My pink dogwood is in full bloom now:


----------



## Jeff




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> A few more tries and I might have to dust off my old Canon Elph with a viewfinder for stability.


"Stability"? What dat?


----------



## telracs




----------



## ValeriGail

Cobbie said:


> Holding a camera to my face stabilizes it. As much as I like "our" Nikon Coolpix there's no place to stabilize it. I have it on Auto and take several at a time in the hopes of getting one good photo but sometimes not even that. I've even gone online to get tips on how to hold it. A tripod I have but that's a hassle.


Same here.. My hands are so shaky that I have to use a view finder to give my self some stability for my pictures. I tried to use my mom's new camera, thats view finderless, and had a very hard time. I thought when I got my dslr that I would miss using the lcd screen to see the pic, but I was so wrong. I have the option on my camera and never use it. I need the view finder and the camera against my face!

Here is one of the Roses from my mother in laws garden. took this picture this afternoon, and I love the detail that I was able to capture here. I've got a ton more pictures.. but I thought I'd spread them out over a few days!


----------



## Andra

My iris are starting to bloom.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet - pretty. I don't usually do well with Geraniums but I had forgotten that last year DH brought one home and I had the perect spot for it. Thanks for the reminder.


Geranium? Is that what it is? I took it in Peru.


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> Geranium? Is that what it is? I took it in Peru.


Then it must be a Peruvian geranium.


----------



## ValeriGail

A yellow Rose Bud for today


----------



## telracs




----------



## ValeriGail

I couldn't decide between these two... so since they are from the same bush, I'm saying they are one flower! HAHA


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Toronto_LV

I have to say, this is probably my favourite thread.
The pictures are so vibrant that I feel like I can actually smell the flowers!!


----------



## Jeff

Watch out for the bee.


----------



## BrassMan

Toronto_LV said:


> I have to say, this is probably my favourite thread.
> The pictures are so vibrant that I feel like I can actually smell the flowers!!


Calling Harvey! Smellervision, please!


----------



## telracs

Toronto_LV said:


> I have to say, this is probably my favourite thread.
> The pictures are so vibrant that I feel like I can actually smell the flowers!!


AAAA-choo!


----------



## Laurie

BrassMan said:


> Calling Harvey! Smellervision, please!


Beautiful picture!


----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## telracs




----------



## ValeriGail




----------



## ValeriGail

BrassMan said:


>


Breathtaking!!!


----------



## BrassMan

ValeriGail said:


> Breathtaking!!!


You can't beat roses--they're so rich with sensual recollections. Still, I thought that amyrillis shot had some vaguely Georgia O'Keefe qualities....


----------



## Susan in VA

BrassMan said:


> Still, I thought that amyrillis shot had some vaguely Georgia O'Keefe qualities....


<nearly spilled my tea there> That was my first thought when I saw it too.


----------



## intinst

Only pic I have to contribute to this thread, some wild flowers along the Ouachita Trail.


----------



## Toronto_LV

they're a beautiful shade of purple


----------



## loca

Keep '
em 
coming


----------



## Susan in VA

Kinda matching the wildflowers... this is what's all over much of my back yard:


----------



## BrassMan

Purple flowers are almost as lovely as blue flowers, but maybe that's just me.

Here's what's in our "front yard" right now, at least along the fence lines:


----------



## Susan in VA




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> Pretty. What kind?


Tulip at my mom's house. I have no idea what type.


----------



## ValeriGail

A Surprise Lilly from last year. They are late bloomers (Sept-Oct), so none yet this year! Can't wait to see if they come back up this year too.


----------



## BrassMan

Amyrillis?


----------



## MAGreen

Beautiful! I love flowers...


----------



## BlueEyedMum

I come to this thread everyday and all day. I just heart flowers, I wish I had a green thumb!









I also LOVE Cherry Blossoms but don't have any around where I live so...LOL


----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Guest

cool pics,,i m going to setup these on my computer screen


----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

I didn't take this one, thankfully. A friend sent it from Bastrop State Park. Step lively, Jeff!


----------



## BrassMan

Jeff said:


> Thanks, Al. I always look where I'm going to step before taking a step.


Spoken like a true Texan! Meet another Texan. This is Nicholas who works at LCRA's McKinney Roughs Park in Bastrop.


----------



## telracs

Um, guys, I don't know if any of our snake haters frequent this thread, but warnings would be nice.  Also, remember the scarlet rule, these should be pictures taken by you.


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> Um, guys, I don't know if any of our snake haters frequent this thread, but warnings would be nice. Also, remember the scarlet rule, these should be pictures taken by you.


Sorry about that. I shall have to go back and review scarlet's rules for this thread....


----------



## telracs

Quote from: Cobbie on March 24, 2010, 11:06:44 PM
Rule question...must we be the photographer or can any flower picture be posted?



scarlet said:


> Personally, I feel that all pictures on the photo threads should be taken by the person posting and that photos you like but haven't taken should go on the infinity thread.


The rule got buried on page 4. It came about because Cobbie asked. I don't really care if it's something sent to you by a friend, but don't want stuff pulled from the net or elsewhere.

And besides, Brassman, you don't have to follow my rules, it's not like I own the thread or anything.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## loca

Ahh, love it.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie, yours is interesting..


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## skyblue

Tap, tap, tapping my toes waiting for my iris to bloom!  It's so close....


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> LOL...know what you mean. I have another month to wait for my daylilies to start blooming.


It will be awhile for my daylillies too. I just got my pots done today. I am anxious to get the rest of my plants in! My herbs are waiting for all danger of frost to pass.


----------



## telracs

Accidentally skipped a couple of days so...


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> No, no, there are rules, soft as they may be. ONE a day. Oh, wait, you started this thread. I retract my comment.


hey, we lost brassman because of the rules, so all bets are off...

and it is one a day. one for yesterday, one for today...


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> hey, we lost brassman because of the rules, so all bets are off...
> 
> and it is one a day. one for yesterday, one for today...


Not so easy to lose me!


----------



## telracs

Ah, my nefarious plan worked...  I mention your name and you appear!


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> Ah, my nefarious plan worked... I mention your name and you appear!


"Let a thousand flowers bloom."
--Chairman Mao


----------



## BrassMan

Here's one for today. I'm gonna post a closeup of this under the "picture effects" thread:


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> hey, we lost brassman because of the rules, so all bets are off...
> 
> and it is one a day. one for yesterday, one for today...


No, I think you lost Jeff because of the rules.

And I think many of the posts here have broken the one-a-day rule. But since some people only post every few days, I can't see that it matters. Flowers are pretty; so what if someone has two or three in one post? As long as they took the pictures themselves, that is.


----------



## MAGreen

I love this thread...


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> No, I think you lost Jeff because of the rules.
> 
> And I think many of the posts here have broken the one-a-day rule. But since some people only post every few days, I can't see that it matters. Flowers are pretty; so what if someone has two or three in one post? As long as they took the pictures themselves, that is.


Just to clarify, I NEVER said you could only post one flower a day, I suggested it so that people didn't feel like they had to post all their pictures at once (Jeff felt that he was overwhelming the picture thread and I suggested he post here).

My only real rule is that the picture has to have been taken by the poster, not pulled from somewhere else.


----------



## telracs

a co-worker got roses....


----------



## Jeff

Late bloomer...










Taken today.


----------



## telracs




----------



## ValeriGail

I can't sleep, so here is a flower picture for all of you. Can you guess what it is?


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, did you use the macro?


Maybe. I don't always like the macro setting, so often just use my zoom.


----------



## Annalog

ValeriGail said:


> I can't sleep, so here is a flower picture for all of you. Can you guess what it is?


Pomegranate?


----------



## telracs




----------



## ValeriGail

Annalog said:


> Pomegranate?


Yep it is pomegranate! My Mother in law's bush started to bloom finally. Last year she had too many pomegranate to count. Crazy thing is, she won't pick them.. just lets them fall off or the birds eat them. Its the only fruit bush/tree she has that she doesn't obsess over. And its the best fruit baring one too! Interesting coincident I think! 

I don't know what type of flower this is, but its purple and its pretty!  Its in my mother in law's garden. I guess I could ask, but didn't think about it till just now.


----------



## Annalog

ValeriGail said:


> Yep it is pomegranate! My Mother in law's bush started to bloom finally. Last year she had too many pomegranate to count. Crazy thing is, she won't pick them.. just lets them fall off or the birds eat them. Its the only fruit bush/tree she has that she doesn't obsess over. And its the best fruit baring one too! Interesting coincident I think!


It looked just like what I remembered of the pomegranate bush we had when I was young. We would eagerly wait for the fruit to ripen. Mom would have to remind us to be careful to not stain good clothes.


----------



## ValeriGail

Cobbie said:


> I want your MIL's garden.


me too. I love flowers but I will be the first to admit I suck at growing them. Plants fear me!


----------



## telracs

Turning in a little early, so here's Monday's flowers....


----------



## BrassMan

Beautiful flowers!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, that's beautiful. No effects with that one?


nope, it's just a zoom shot. here's the wider shot...


----------



## corkyb

scarlet said:


>


Gorgeous Scarlet!


----------



## telracs

turning in soon, so here's tomorrow's shot...


----------



## Sunnie

OK, my brand new (this year) Burgundy Iceberg has produced this AMAZING mutated rose! Look at the white / burgundy split, especially on that one petal near the rear, where the colors split solidly right down the middle of the petal!


----------



## Susan in VA

Gwennie, what interesting coloring!  Are Burgundy Icebergs usually all burgundy, or are they supposed to have a little white on them at the center?


----------



## Sunnie

Thanks! Their parentage is that the backsides are whitish (from the Iceberg, which is a pretty famous white rose.) So this is a rarity. Well, I hope it's not a rarity. Time will tell. But this bush, for only having had it a few months from a bareroot, even by southern California standards, has been amazing. It takes "prolific" to a whole new meaning. I'm eager to see how it continues to progress as it matures! 

ETA: here's the picture of the first roses it produced for me, about a month ago:


----------



## Sunnie

thanks!  and your work is awesome!


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Thank you. As I said someplace, I must start carrying my camera instead of relying on my iPhone. Whipping out my phone at the grocery store, which is where I've gotten many of my photos, is easier than taking my camera. But my mentor <Scarlet> says I _must._


Yes, I have said that. Your camera is not that big, so stick it in your bag!


----------



## Sunnie

get thyself to Vera Bradley!  Huge sale going on!


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> <Wailing> But I have a small bag...really small bag.


there's no crying in photography!


----------



## Sunnie

ha!  Do you know that they are 50-70% off the retiring brands right now!  Hurry!


----------



## telracs




----------



## Sunnie

I have a multi-orange colored rose too: Chihuly!


----------



## BrassMan

Love the Chihuly rose! We had a bunch of posts about Chihuly sculptures on some earlier thread--probably lost forever.

Here's a kalanchoe.


----------



## Sunnie

lovely~~!


----------



## telracs




----------



## Jeff




----------



## telracs




----------



## BlueEyedMum

BrassMan said:


> Not so easy to lose me!


This photo reminds me of The Sound Of Music. I just want to run through them!


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Did it smell as good as it looked?


didn't really have much of a smell.


----------



## BrassMan

BlueEyedMum said:


> This photo reminds me of The Sound Of Music. I just want to run through them!


Not recommended. Chiggers, dontcha know.

Who was it on the Boards who loved honeysuckle? I'd go back and look if I didn't have such a slow connection. Anyway, this is for you!


----------



## ValeriGail

BrassMan said:


> Not recommended. Chiggers, dontcha know.
> 
> Who was it on the Boards who loved honeysuckle? I'd go back and look if I didn't have such a slow connection. Anyway, this is for you!


Me Me Me!!! Beautiful!!

And the thought of chiggers totally sent a shiver up my spine! OMGosh, I hate those things!


----------



## BrassMan

ValeriGail said:


> Me Me Me!!! Beautiful!!
> 
> And the thought of chiggers totally sent a shiver up my spine! OMGosh, I hate those things!


You're welcome! And as for tiptoeing through the huisatche daisies, you could try a little Off. Works for me!


----------



## BlueEyedMum

I'm finally able to take some photos...


----------



## telracs

BlueEyedMum said:


> I'm finally able to take some photos...


Yippee!

Oh, and check out Scarlet's Photobooks thread, I put links to all a bunch of my books.


----------



## BrassMan

Gorgeous day lily!

Here's a flower bloom, the single flower of an agave, or century plant. This is not the one I've been posting progressive shots of in the spring flower thread. We have three of these this season. This one is #3. The stalk is not quite 30 feet tall, and the "branches" it has sent out (I don't know the botanical term) are just beginning to open up in florettes, if that's what they are. I'll put a closeup of the florettes of the first one on the spring thread.


----------



## skyblue

BrassMan,

That is absolutely amazing!  Is this the source of agave nectar?  If so, are you able to harvest any?


----------



## BrassMan

skyblue said:


> BrassMan,
> 
> That is absolutely amazing! Is this the source of agave nectar? If so, are you able to harvest any?


Haven't tried. I'm actually not a big fan of these things. As this bloom grows, it'll become more and more science fiction-like, until you wish it'd just go bother someone else. There's more about agaves and their products--nectar, tequila, mescal, pulque, etc. on this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21422.125.html. Scroll down to Reply 145, where you'll see the link to a very informative website by another KBoarder, Patalarga. I think that's what you're looking for.


----------



## Laurie

My irises finally bloomed. Not much of a background for these pics - this is just a small area on the side of my house - but the flowers are so pretty. Had to take a few extras after it rained....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Thank you. If I'm diligent I'll have 29 more daylily flowers to post in the next two months. <Don't tell Scarlet but my camera _is_ much better than my phone. >


So, I'm supposed to pretend I didn't read that?



Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, love your colorful flowers. Can you name them?


Fred, Charlie, Debbie, Sue and I think the one on the end is Albert...

Sorry, no there was no sign in the pot.


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> That is incredible. From what I've found, "branches" is the correct term. I sent your photo to my neighbor who is interested in Agave plants. Here's a link that has close-up pictures:
> http://www.discoverseaz.com/Wildlife/AgaveBlooms.html


That's cheating! Good pics, though. I'll have similar ones as things develop, and I'll have an extra point to make as well. It'll be a while yet.


----------



## BlueEyedMum




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

O'Keefeian, Cobbie!

Here's a trumpet vine:


----------



## telracs

Warning-- the next few weeks will be very tulip heavy, since I've reached my tulip library pictures....


----------



## telracs




----------



## Sometimes Lucy

BrassMan said:


> O'Keefeian, Cobbie!
> 
> Here's a trumpet vine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's alright with you that I put your trumpet vine on my desk top. It's so beautiful!


----------



## BrassMan

mrskb said:


> I hope it's alright with you that I put your trumpet vine on my desk top. It's so beautiful!


Be my guest--unless you prefer this one:


----------



## telracs




----------



## caracara

So they're not blooming anymore, but they were about a month ago.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

BrassMan said:


> Be my guest--unless you prefer this one:


That's breath-taking!!


----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## lajen

Thanks, it's nice to see beautiful things from nature.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Laurie

Cobbie said:


>


Are you using a point and shoot or an SLR? What settings do you use to get such incredible pictures?


----------



## BrassMan

This is not a flower but a succulent, though it is called a "desert rose." I'll take it down if anyone objects.


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> This is not a flower but a succulent, though it is called a "desert rose." I'll take it down if anyone objects.


the definition of "flower" for the purposes of this thread includes all plant life! And I'll even allow algae. Don't take this down, it's gorgeous!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## jleer




----------



## telracs




----------



## jleer




----------



## jpmorgan49

Spring Flower..
jp


----------



## jleer




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## jleer

Cobbie said:


> Beautiful pictures. What camera are you using?


My camera is a Cannon Digital Rebel XT. One thing I have learned when photographing flowers always use tripod.


----------



## jleer




----------



## drhetal1

Laurie said:


> Beautiful picture!


lovely..


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Tripod...noooo  Have one...if only I can make myself get it out.
> 
> Thank you for the information. If you are like my SIL, you take a hundred pictures and hope to get three. I take three and would like to get a hundred. Your photos are beautiful.


Split the difference. Take 20!










Since my train is not running normally tomorrow, I'm sticking the camera in my bag now, so maybe I can get some rose shots as I walk to the far station.


----------



## Jeff




----------



## jpmorgan49

I think it's a Snap Dragon. 
jp


----------



## Susan in VA

jpmorgan49 said:


> I think it's a Snap Dragon.
> jp


You and scarlet are two of a kind....


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> You and scarlet are two of a kind....


be nice to JP, he knows his stuff! I'm the challenged one!


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> be nice to JP, he knows his stuff! I'm the challenged one!


Yes, errrr, well....

.... then just for you, scarlet: 
http://z.about.com/d/gardening/1/0/i/R/Snapdragon.jpg
(I'm not posting the picture because I didn't take it. No snapdragons in bloom here.)

BTW, did you ever post/identify that odd-looking shrub in the planter outside Union Station?


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Yes, errrr, well....
> 
> .... then just for you, scarlet:
> http://z.about.com/d/gardening/1/0/i/R/Snapdragon.jpg
> (I'm not posting the picture because I didn't take it. No snapdragons in bloom here.)
> 
> BTW, did you ever post/identify that odd-looking shrub in the planter outside Union Station?


Nope. seems I never loaded it in my photobucket account. will handle tonight.


----------



## telracs




----------



## jleer

Jim


----------



## telracs




----------



## jleer




----------



## jpmorgan49

A yellow flower, yes, I am very technical.
jp


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## BTackitt

Finally got some of my flower pics uploaded.
Purple Calla Lily from my front yard in Tx:


A foggy San Francisco day:
 & Closeup


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## jleer

Had to take about 20 shots to get these two. The bees really move fast.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jim, you beat me to it!  I just took pics of the Hypericum two days ago and was going to post them tonight.  But mine don't have the cute fuzzy bees.  They're all too busy with the lavender.


----------



## Angela

I just came across this thread and love it!! I have a very brown thumb so I don't grow flowers, but I love to take pictures of them! Most of my pictures were taken with my old 35mm so I don't have digital copies of them. I do have a few digital ones and hope to have more soon once I get used to my new camera lens.

This is some unknown flower that was growing in the pasture of some property we were looking at in March of 2007. I think I took more pictures of the flower around the property than I did of the house and land!!










Close up of unknown flower/weed


----------



## BrassMan

Angela said:


> This is some unknown flower that was growing in the pasture of some property we were looking at in March of 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of unknown flower/weed


Those look like foreshortened, and hence probably early or late, Indian paintbrushes, aka Indian pinks.


----------



## telracs




----------



## jleer




----------



## BrassMan

Here's a bromeliad just beginning to bloom. I'll post another of it later--it gets really interesting.


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

These are my asiatic lillies from the front garden last July.
They are just tall stalks right now.
Hopefully they will be even prettier this year.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Luna

jleer said:


>


Wow, these look really great!
What kind of flowers are they?


----------



## BlueEyedMum




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

I think this is a little out of focus because you cannot see the detail?
If I can get a better shot, I will replace this one.
If I remember correctly this is a form of daffodil.

Liked it - planted it.


----------



## BrassMan

This is the same bromeliad as above, a week later. It still has a few developments to come--bracts, if I remember the term. The total life span of this flower is measured in months. I kind of like slow-motion flowers, as with the century plant bloom on the spring photo thread, now at 80 days and counting.


----------



## jpmorgan49

A Day Lilly from my Wife's garden.
jp


----------



## telracs

does this sound like anybody we know?


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## jleer

Luna said:


> Wow, these look really great!
> What kind of flowers are they?


They are Persalene (not sure of spelling), Tequila Sunrise. Very low maintenance, love full sun and will stand heat. No deadheading just water every couple days.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Welcome to the United States Botanical Gardens.


----------



## geoffthomas

Some more day lillies - there are such a variety and they are really pretty (if the deer don't eat them).


----------



## telracs




----------



## skyblue

scarlet said:


> Welcome to the United States Botanical Gardens.


Your photos remind me of the Botanical Garden we visited in Hawaii.


----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, I'm taking you at your word about "all plant life".


No problem...


----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## Jeff




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> This Begonia is beautiful!


I kept singing "Feed Me, Seymour." Don't know why. Tomorrow we move into flavorings and herbs....


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


>


Nice color!


----------



## telracs

I never knew vanilla was part of the orchid family.


----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## telracs




----------



## drhetal1

check out my flowers on cover page


----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

These are all pretty flowering things in our gardens, somewhere.


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## telracs




----------



## Jeff

Isn't Khat illegal, Scarlet?


----------



## telracs

Jeff said:


> Isn't Khat illegal, Scarlet?


apparently not if grown by the US Botanical Gardens.


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> apparently not if grown by the US Botanical Gardens.


Yes, I knew where the photo was taken.


----------



## telracs

checking on-line, the plant is banned in Missouri, but is okay elsewhere.


----------



## Jeff

Wiki says "The plant has been targeted by anti-drug organizations like the DEA..."


----------



## geoffthomas

more day lillies.
Got a bunch of different colors/varieties.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## WilsonC




----------



## telracs




----------



## WilsonC

Thanks for the welcome Cobbie!


----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> What is this plant and where was this one taken? The view looks spectacular.


Um, not sure what it is. Kiwi maybe.... And we're at the US Botanical Gardens. We'll be there for quite a while at one picture a day...

And welcome Wilson!


----------



## telracs




----------



## jleer




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## WilsonC

Nice hibiscus jleer!


----------



## WilsonC

http://www.flickr.com/photos/confesschrist/4656711815/in/photostream/


----------



## telracs




----------



## corkyb

scarlet said:


>


Now that is a bizarre angle. Love it! But it made me a little dizzy.


----------



## telracs

corkyb said:


> Now that is a bizarre angle. Love it! But it made me a little dizzy.


I'm known for bizarre angles, thanks.


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

This year's moonflowers


----------



## sherylb




----------



## telracs




----------



## WilsonC

Nice one Cobbie!

Here's one taken at one of my many trips to Disneyland:


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, that's unusual. Love the different greens.


Thanks. Slightly different angle...


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## sherylb




----------



## BrassMan

Trumpet vine! One of BrassMan's favorites!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## telracs




----------



## Sunnie

My brand new hibiscus' first flower!


----------



## BrassMan

Wild hibiscus!

Ordinary crepe myrtle:


----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## telracs

Gwennie said:


> My brand new hibiscus' first flower!


That's gorgeous!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## sherylb

Scarlet, your Orchid pics are lovely!

I walk with my Mom a couple times a week around her neighborhood and there are some beautiful gardens along the way.


----------



## sherylb




----------



## telracs

sherylb said:


> Scarlet, your Orchid pics are lovely!


Thanks. The botanical gardens were having an orchid show when I was in DC for the kindle meet....


----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## WilsonC

http://www.flickr.com/photos/confesschrist/4795267458/


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## sherylb

This is the first Hollyhock I have seen in this dark purple color.


----------



## telracs




----------



## jleer




----------



## akagriff

This was taken at the Minnesota arboretum 2 weeks ago. Hubby was the photographer.


----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## sherylb

Cobbie, that is an amazing picture!


----------



## WilsonC

I really like the last two pictures you've put up Cobbie!


----------



## WilsonC

Nice one, Jleer!


----------



## sherylb

Thanks Cobbie! 
Here is one from Oahu...don't know what it is but it was so brilliant it hurt my eyes!


----------



## telracs




----------



## sherylb

Cobbie, yeppers that is exactly what the bush is! Thanks. I did an image search with the name you provided and found tons of pics.


----------



## telracs




----------



## jleer

From the land of OZ - Tried and True Sunflower










This was from a wildflower seed mix. Can anyone tell me what this flower is??


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> If this bloom is 1-1/2" to 2" in diameter my guess is it's a variety of Coreopsis.


grumble, grumble.... show-off.


----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## geoffthomas

Not right off, but I might be able to look up the record of it's purchase. 
I keep everything.
It is a nice "re-bloomer" - most of my daylillies I bought for their long blooming season.

This red, a purple, a brilliant orange and a "spider" blosoom were my favorites.
And then we have several varieties of yellow.
I will look up this one.


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

I wasn't sure if I should put this here or in the 2010 gardens thread.
But it is a flower, even if it is planted in my veg garden.










Yeah, a small bumble bee on the center.


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

This year's blooms from the Stargazer lillies.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

Rose of Sharon. And yes, Cobbie, it had just rained. I swear.


----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> Un-huh, sure it had.


(Rose of Sharon bush indicated. Pic taken by photographer waiting for it to stop raining.)


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## telracs




----------



## Jeff

I'm impressed with all the talent here. You folks have scared me off.


----------



## BrassMan

Nah, Jeff. It's not a competition. Please! No wagering!


----------



## telracs

Jeff said:


> I'm impressed with all the talent here. You folks have scared me off.


It's a friendly little thread, don't be scared. We might even have cookies....


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Cindy416




----------



## telracs

Thanks Cobbie. Did you know that lady slippers are actually members of the orchid family?


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> I'm impressed with all the talent here. You folks have scared me off.


It's Mother Nature that has the real talent here.... these flowers are beautiful!


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> It's Mother Nature that has the real talent here.... these flowers are beautiful!


Gotta agree there!


----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## Cindy416




----------



## telracs

another slipper for the lady


----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## geoffthomas

Thus far all of the flowers, and flowering shrubs/trees/bushes, are in my yard.
These orchids are in my house - cannot successfully grow them outside in my climate.
As they bloom for a long time and then some of them "go to sleep" for 6 months or so, I take pics when they are pretty.
And sometimes we divide them and then they take a long time to decide to flower again.

But home-plants thus far.


----------



## BrassMan

The majority of my flower pics are native Texas wildflowers from around the house, with the obvious exceptions of a few garden flowers: the rose, the rose of sharon, the night-blooming cirrus, and the like. Ain't no botanical gardens within 100 miles of here that I know of. I do enjoy the pics from them, however.


----------



## geoffthomas

Cobbie said:


> Bringing plants into my house usually gives them the kiss of death but I might have to try one of these. They are really pretty.


Orchids are indeed very pretty.
And they are either very easy to keep or impossible.
Most of the "common" varieties need little or no attention.
In fact you absolutely can over water and over fool with them.

In the wild most of them are air plants. In Hawaii, I am told, they grow on the bark of trees, not in soil.
So Orchid planting mixture usually is not real soil.
As I said they bloom for long periods of time (I think as long as 3 months) and then may not do so again for a year.
We have others that have bloomed again and again.
We have what we call the orchid room. When a plant stops blooming we take it back there and let it "rest" as long as it wants to.
When we notice that one of them has started blooming again, we put it out where we (and others) can see it every day.
Some of the "cute" ones with the tiny flowers (and dripping) we have had trouble to get them to bloom again.
We are not Orchid-people, just like them a lot.


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> The majority of my flower pics are native Texas wildflowers from around the house, with the obvious exceptions of a few garden flowers: the rose, the rose of sharon, the night-blooming cirrus, and the like. Ain't no botanical gardens within 100 miles of here that I know of. I do enjoy the pics from them, however.


Did I miss your photo of the century plant in bloom? I've searched high and low, but can't find it.


----------



## BrassMan

That spring thread was a fun thread. I loved everyone's pictures. Looking at them again brings back some of that old spring feeling. 

Thanks, Cobbie!


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## Cindy416

Al, I found the story about the demise of your century plant shortly before sending out all of those potential century plant seeds. Wow. What a plant!  Definitely is/was a bit "triffid-like!"


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## Cindy416

What lovely flower photos! It's amazing what flowers can do to make a good day even better!


----------



## telracs

I'm loving the fact that geoffthomas is posting photos that are 11 years old.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah scarlet.
A couple of these don't look that good anymore or have "passed on".
And I got lazy and decided that using the old pics was easier than grabbing the camera.
These last two are the easiest orchids to grow and nurture.
They are not very "fancy" but all orchids are pretty.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

Here is one that I just added:


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

Here is another orchid purchased the same time as the "red" one.


----------



## telracs




----------



## sherylb

Didn't know roses came in variegated colors!


----------



## telracs

sherylb said:


> Didn't know roses came in variegated colors!


I think my variegated roses are among the first posts on this thread...


----------



## sherylb

Scarlet you are absolutely right, they are on page 2! Goodness me, with all the fantastic flower pictures it's hard to remember what has been posted.
I love this thread, thanks for starting it.


----------



## telracs

sherylb said:


> Scarlet you are absolutely right, they are on page 2! Goodness me, with all the fantastic flower pictures it's hard to remember what has been posted.
> I love this thread, thanks for starting it.


You're most welcome. I just took the time and looked back at the early shots. Everybody has posted some great stuff!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


>


Cobbie found some orchids!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Found these at the mall right outside the Godiva door. Is your lip quivering?


Godiva and orchids? Great combo.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


>


This one looks like it came from someone's nightmare...


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> This one looks like it came from someone's nightmare...


It's in your neck of the woods....


----------



## Susan in VA

No offense, scarlet.  It just looks like a giant eye staring.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> No offense, scarlet. It just looks like a giant eye staring.


No offense taken. But it's a shot of Ayre's Rock at night.


----------



## Susan in VA

It looks like a sunflower staring at me.  See why I don't read horror novels?


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> It looks like a sunflower staring at me. See why I don't read horror novels?


see why i think you need more medication?


----------



## Susan in VA

So send me some chocolate.


----------



## Susan in VA




----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> So send me some chocolate.


would a godiva gift card work?


----------



## telracs




----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> would a godiva gift card work?


Don't tempt me....


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh, and I didn't get pictures in time before nightfall, but after having had it for several months my cenizo bloomed for the first time today!  (Another Kindleboards-inspired acquisition....  thanks for the info on it, Jeff and BrassMan!)


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## P.A. Woodburn

There are some cool flowers here.
Ann


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

I am enjoying your pics.
Alas, I have posted all of my outdoor flowers and flowering plants as well as all of my orchids (I think).
Most are through flowering this year anyway.
So I will now just sit and enjoy the posts here.


----------



## Monique

Wow. Some really beautiful pics here. You guys have some talent.

Scarlet, what do those little placards say?


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> Most are through flowering this year anyway.
> So I will now just sit and enjoy the posts here.


I still have plenty of hibiscus blooms but I think I've shared one of each color so I'm in watching mode too. Thanks everyone else.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Gorgeous flowers.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## telracs

Monique said:


> Wow. Some really beautiful pics here. You guys have some talent.
> 
> Scarlet, what do those little placards say?


In the last photo? The bottom one is saffron and the top is Lemon Grass. Don't remember what the side one is.


----------



## geoffthomas

And the little placards are labels for the containers which have seeds of the item in them.
The containers are  attractively exhibited in fake flowers, right?


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> And the little placards are labels for the containers which have seeds of the item in them.
> The containers are attractively exhibited in fake flowers, right?


Not necessarily seeds.


----------



## Monique

Cobbie said:


> Linda, great to see you here. Just bought _The Gifts_ and have added it to my TBR list.
> 
> Monique, paranormal's not my thing but romance is so in trying to branch out I just got your book _Out of Time_. Thanks for checking out this thread.


Thank you, Cobbie! That's very kind of you. And, I know it's hard to branch out, so an extra helping of thanks for that. I hope you enjoy it. Made my day.


----------



## Monique

scarlet said:


>


Just saw this one. Now, _that _is cool. Me wants!


----------



## telracs

Monique said:


> Just saw this one. Now, _that _is cool. Me wants!


PM me and I can send you the link to that photo and you can download it. Glad you like it, Susan thought it was staring at her.

Oh, and for the new comers, those photos are at the US Botanical Gardens in DC taken when I went down for a kindle meet up.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> It _is_ staring at her....and it is cool.


It isn't, it isn't a giant eye!


----------



## telracs

Some of you will be happy to know we have left the metal flower room and are moving on....


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks, Cobbie.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Thanks, Cobbie.


At least Monique liked it....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## NogDog

Some sort of ivy growing over my fence (and my neighbor's tomato plants):


----------



## telracs




----------



## NogDog

Another flower seeking safety in my fence:


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## terryr

Lazy gardening... or Gardening Without a Yard. My BIL (from Holland) gave me some Dutch bulbs which I had in the fridge all winter and forgot about until cleaning it out, and there, beneath some withered carrots, they were. They were starting to go moldy. I didn't think they'd grow, but I literally threw them into a partially filled bag of potting soil and forgot about them again. Until one day...


----------



## Monique

T.M. Roy said:


> Lazy gardening... or Gardening Without a Yard. My BIL (from Holland) gave me some Dutch bulbs which I had in the fridge all winter and forgot about until cleaning it out, and there, beneath some withered carrots, they were. They were starting to go moldy. I didn't think they'd grow, but I literally threw them into a partially filled bag of potting soil and forgot about them again. Until one day...


Is that for realsies?


----------



## terryr

Monique said:


> Is that for realsies?


Sure was, I have several other photos of this at slightly different angles. I was inspired enough by this "method" to also grow tomatoes and runner beans on that deck the same way. I miss that deck. (I miss having a real yard a lot more, but oh well.)

Here's another, a top view:


----------



## Cindy416

NogDog said:


> Some sort of ivy growing over my fence (and my neighbor's tomato plants):


Those look like morning glories to me. I used to have to clean them out of my garden because they would choke off my veggies.

The yellow flower that you showed is, I believe, another weed, but I'm not sure of the name. (They are weeds to me because they grow in abundance around here, and are not popular with grain or vegetable farmers.)


----------



## Monique

I love it, TM! Now, _that's_ my kind of gardening.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Susan in VA

T.M. Roy said:


>


This is cool! (I wouldn't have believed it was real either without that second pic. )


----------



## geoffthomas

We have morning glories, trumpet vines, grape vines and honeysuckle growing on anything that will allow access to the sun.

Treat most of them as weeds.

Those morning glories have pretty flowers in the am, but they seed and then there are morning glory vines everywhere and it takes a "scorched earth" effort to get rid of them.  Pretty flowers and no work to grow, though.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Thanks T.M.  Usually I preview before posting, but most not have last night.  I've fixed the mistake.


----------



## terryr

scarlet said:


> Thanks T.M. Usually I preview before posting, but most not have last night. I've fixed the mistake.


I love orchids, it's nice to see all these different ones. Do you work (or live ) in a greenhouse?


----------



## telracs

T.M. Roy said:


> I love orchids, it's nice to see all these different ones. Do you work (or live ) in a greenhouse?


Neither. These orchids are from the US Botanical Gardens in D.C. from when I was there for a kindle meet-up. Since I'm posting one photo per day, there's a lot to go....

(I take ridiculous amounts of photos).

Go back a few pages and you'll see the national tulip gardens.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Susan in VA

T.M. Roy said:


> I love orchids, it's nice to see all these different ones. Do you work (or live ) in a greenhouse?


Ha! I like it... scarlet living in a greenhouse... what a fun image.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Ha! I like it... scarlet living in a greenhouse... what a fun image.


scarlet in a glass house? guess I can't throw stones.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, that's beautiful! I love the rich, green foliage. Going out to mow....maybe I'll find some flowers....and _maybe_ I'll get my camera instead of using my iPhone in my pocket.


thanks. I think it's called an ant plant.

oh, and you own a camera?


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> This photo was taken using a Nikon Coolpix S7c with the BSS setting,
> mounted on a Stitz 3UEB/PSQ tripod.


Finally, a camera shot...


----------



## telracs




----------



## terryr

I just found this one of my Bag o Bulbs... taken before some of them opened.









Here is my four year old Christmas Cactus last year. So far it blooms like clockwork right after Thanksgiving.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## J.M Pierce

Here you go, Scarlet!










I have a lot more, but they're not on the internet to link. I'll get some more up another time. BTW, I love that last pic you posted. Fantastic!


----------



## telracs

J.M. Pierce said:


> Here you go, Scarlet!
> 
> I have a lot more, but they're not on the internet to link. I'll get some more up another time. BTW, I love that last pic you posted. Fantastic!


Thanks. I like your coneflowers.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Pretty...one for you book.


actually, it should be in the book you have.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Feste

Have no idea what this is..


----------



## loonlover

Feste said:


> Have no idea what this is..


Gorgeous strikes me as an apt description. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Cindy416

Feste said:


> Have no idea what this is..


Loonlover is right. It's gorgeous. As for what it is, I'm almost certain that it's a chrysanthemum.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Feste

Hey, thanks! Not really a flower person but they do make for good photo subjects. They sit still, don't do unexpected things and are pleasant to the eye.

And again I have no clue what this is;


----------



## Cindy416

Here's a photo that I took with my iPhone yesterday at my school. A neighbor lady bought two hibicsus plants and two Boston ferns at Wal-Mart last spring, and they all continued to grow (a lot!) over the summer. This is the salmon-colored hibiscus.


----------



## Cindy416

Feste said:


> Hey, thanks! Not really a flower person but they do make for good photo subjects. They sit still, don't do unexpected things and are pleasant to the eye.
> 
> And again I have no clue what this is;


I have a feeling that this is some sort of thistle. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## telracs

Feste said:


> Hey, thanks! Not really a flower person but they do make for good photo subjects. They sit still, don't do unexpected things and are pleasant to the eye.
> 
> And again I have no clue what this is;





Cindy416 said:


> I have a feeling that this is some sort of thistle. Anyone know for sure?


That's definitely a thistle...

Oh, and a request. When quoting pictures, please make the width smaller (around 200) so that your message can be seen better. To change the width just type width=200 one space after the img
http.....

thanks.


----------



## Cindy416

scarlet said:


> That's definitely a thistle...
> 
> Oh, and a request. When quoting pictures, please make the width smaller (around 200) so that your message can be seen better. To change the width just type width=200 one space after the img
> http.....
> 
> thanks.
> [/quote]
> 
> OK. Should have changed the width on replies. Sorry.


----------



## telracs

Cindy416 said:


> OK. Should have changed the width on replies. Sorry.


It's not a major deal, but it will make it easier to read your messages instead of me thinking the same picture is posted multiple times.


----------



## Cindy416

scarlet said:


> It's not a major deal, but it will make it easier to read your messages instead of me thinking the same picture is posted multiple times.


I hope I'm not the only one who hasn't been shrinking the original photos in the replies. Whatever the case, I'll shrink them from now on. Thanks again.


----------



## Laurie

Cindy416 said:


> I hope I'm not the only one who hasn't been shrinking the original photos in the replies. Whatever the case, I'll shrink them from now on. Thanks again.


I'm guilty too....


----------



## terryr

Feste said:


> Have no idea what this is..


I believe it is a dahlia. Would have to see foliage to be sure. It might be a chrysanthemum, after all. 

But it is gorgeous!


----------



## geoffthomas

I like the new entries.
Personally I ran out of flowers that I could take pictures of.
First I took all the pics of plants in my gardens.
Then I took pics of my indoor plants - mostly orchids.
And then I used the pics I had of some of the orchids when they were prettier in years past.
Now - nothing left.
So I am enjoying Scarlet's pics from her travels.
Neat at any size.


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> I like the new entries.
> Personally I ran out of flowers that I could take pictures of.
> First I took all the pics of plants in my gardens.
> Then I took pics of my indoor plants - mostly orchids.
> And then I used the pics I had of some of the orchids when they were prettier in years past.
> Now - nothing left.
> So I am enjoying Scarlet's pics from her travels.
> Neat at any size.


thank you sir. and did you know that I apparently live in a green house?


----------



## terryr

scarlet said:


> thank you sir. and did you know that I apparently live in a green house?


LOL--isn't that apparent from all your avatars? 

Here's my contribution for the day: some Cinnamon Basil and petunias. If you haven't grown Cinnamon Basil...try it. Not only is the bronze-y foliage attractive: it's aromatic, sweet, and spicy (taste it, great with fresh fruit salads and herbal teas, not so much as pasta pesto!) the flowers are also edible. (I'm really big on edible borders--this pic was from the far edge of one I did in North Dakota that was 60 percent edible.  )


----------



## telracs




----------



## Feste

Once again demonstrating my total ignorance of all things flowery I don't know what this is;










and for whatever reason I cannot see any pictures in Scarlet's postings when using Firefox. In IE yes. Probably an add on like No Script causing it. Continuing to investigate.

update; got it sorted Add Block doesn't like a string in the image urls. Made an exception and they work fine now


----------



## Jeff

Nature's topiary.

This morning glory (bind weed) climbed a tall weed and then climbed the wind chimes to the soffit.


----------



## telracs

what's a soffit?


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> what's a soffit?


[quote author=Wikipedia]In popular use, soffit most often refers to the material forming a ceiling from the top of an exterior house wall to the outer edge of the roof, i.e., bridging the gap between a home's siding and the roofline, otherwise known as the eaves. When so constructed, the soffit material is typically screwed or nailed to rafters known as lookout rafters or lookouts for short.[/quote]


----------



## sherylb

Feste said:


> Once again demonstrating my total ignorance of all things flowery I don't know what this is;


Yep, it is a dahlia. Very beautiful too!

Don't know what this is but it was growing so wild and beautiful!


----------



## telracs




----------



## Feste

I know this one!










Inverse Sunflower. heh.


----------



## telracs

Spoiler



note to self, page 34


----------



## Feste

Color coordinated


----------



## telracs




----------



## sherylb

These make me happy!


----------



## terryr

This thread makes me happy. And it is that dahlia time of year, isn't it? I remember them being at their best in September. They have such a wonderful way of reflecting light.

Love the beetle on the cosmos.

Scarlet... that blue purple flower from 19 September, do you remember/know what it is? I KNOW I know the name but it's just not coming...

Thanks to everyone who posts these great flowers!


----------



## telracs

T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> This thread makes me happy. And it is that dahlia time of year, isn't it? I remember them being at their best in September. They have such a wonderful way of reflecting light.


Glad to hear it. My pictures are actually from the spring DC kindle meet up



T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> Scarlet... that blue purple flower from 19 September, do you remember/know what it is? I KNOW I know the name but it's just not coming...


I think it's a gerba.

Edited to correct spelling: gerbera... I think THAT's the right spelling...



T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> Thanks to everyone who posts these great flowers!


You're very welcome.


----------



## terryr

Well, it's not a photo. It's one of the very first digital paintings I ever did---in 1995, with a mouse (I got my still-being-used first gen Wacom Graphire stylus in 199. I was checking out a trial version of a software app that was (then) Jasc PaintShopPro (version 3 something) and was idly smearing color around on black with a smudge brush, and... next thing I knew, this happened.


----------



## telracs

T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> Well, it's not a photo.


But it's still pretty!

And here's today's offering.


----------



## Feste




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



page 35


----------



## telracs




----------



## Feste




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## terryr

scarlet said:


>


Is that an orchid? Wow, so tiny.


----------



## telracs

T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> Is that an orchid? Wow, so tiny.


Yup, and yup. I don't usually put my hands on plants or in the picture, but I wanted to show the size of this one.


----------



## terryr

scarlet said:


> Yup, and yup. I don't usually put my hands on plants or in the picture, but I wanted to show the size of this one.


I'm glad you did, makes it more amazing.


----------



## telracs

close up of above. (slightly different angle)


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## terryr

scarlet said:


>


 I'll take that with a bit of vinaigrette, red onion, a couple cherry tomatoes, and a few crumbles of feta, please.


----------



## tsilver

Thanks for all the beautiful flowers Scarlet.  By the way, what is the meaning of the seven stars beneath your name?

Terry


----------



## telracs

tsilver said:


> Thanks for all the beautiful flowers Scarlet. By the way, what is the meaning of the seven stars beneath your name?
> 
> Terry


Glad you're enjoying them. And the stars have to do with amount of posts, I think.


----------



## telracs




----------



## terryr

scarlet said:


>


Chickweed used to make me so happy when I was a kid. The teeny tiny flowers of chickweed and creeping Charlie (ground ivy) were perfect for arrangements in acorn-top vases on the stone tables of our fairy houses made of bark and moss.  Happy!


----------



## geoffthomas

T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> Chickweed used to make me so happy when I was a kid. The teeny tiny flowers of chickweed and creeping Charlie (ground ivy) were perfect for arrangements in acorn-top vases on the stone tables of our fairy houses made of bark and moss.  Happy!


Around here both chickweed and creeping charlie are WEEDS.

so are wild strawberries and wild violets.

And yes I have all of these, in quantity, in my yard.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Jeff

Cobbie said:


> 1 - Status: Dr. Seuss (1 star - less than 50 posts)
> 2 - Status: Lewis Carroll (1 star - 50 or more)
> 3 - Status: Madeleine L'Engle (2 stars - 100 or more)
> 4 - Status: Arthur Conan Doyle (3 stars - 250 or more)
> 5 - Status: Jane Austen (4 stars - 500 or more)
> 6 - Status: Shakespeare (5 stars - 1000 or more)


Your status is Dostoevsky.


----------



## Jeff

Cobbie said:


> When did _that_ happen?  I misinformed tsilver. I knew they were considering new names but didn't follow up on that. Are the new names in the thread I posted for her?


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,32340.msg618548.html#msg618548



Harvey said:


> A lot of you noticed the new levels as I added them - it took a bit longer to add them than I expected!!
> 
> Here are the results, and the number of members currently in each level.
> 
> 
> NameStarsRequired postsCurrent MembersStatus: Dr. Seuss * 020233Status: Madeleine L'Engle ** 50357Status: Lewis Carroll ** 100376Status: Jane Austen *** 250199Status: Arthur Conan Doyle **** 500119Status: Scheherazade ***** 100159Status: George Orwell ***** 19840Status: Arthur C Clarke ***** 200125Status: Dostoevsky ****** 30009Status: A A Milne ****** 40004Status: Edgar Allan Poe ******* 50005Status: Emily Dickinson ******* 75005Status: Isaac Asimov ******** 100002Status: Agatha Christie ********* 150002Status: Jules Verne ********* 200000Status: Shakespeare ********** 250000


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



page 36 image 717


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## terryr

scarlet said:


>


What is it about the single, perfect rosebud that's so magical? I mean... other flowers have buds, too. Even other members of the family _Rosaceae_. But our garden roses, most especially, have those buds that thrill the senses just as much, if not more, than the fully opened flower. It's a mystery. I can live with that.  I'll go to bed happy thinking it over. Again.


----------



## telracs

page 37


----------



## Cindy416

T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> What is it about the single, perfect rosebud that's so magical? I mean... other flowers have buds, too. Even other members of the family _Rosaceae_. But our garden roses, most especially, have those buds that thrill the senses just as much, if not more, than the fully opened flower. It's a mystery. I can live with that.  I'll go to bed happy thinking it over. Again.


For me, it's the potential that I know the bud has to transform into something extraordinary. (I feel that way about many flower buds, but roses are particularly special. My dad used to grown beautiful roses, and, because some were hybrids, I never knew for sure how they would look when the buds opened. It was like opening an unexpected present.


----------



## geoffthomas

For me it is the fragrance.

I plant them and nurture them because I love to smell them.
My main rose bush is so fragrant that I don't pick the flowers.
I just leave them on the bush so that when I walk through the front yard near my garden, I smell them.
Thank you God.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> For me it is the fragrance.
> 
> I plant them and nurture them because I love to smell them.
> My main rose bush is so fragrant that I don't pick the flowers.
> I just leave them on the bush so that when I walk through the front yard near my garden, I smell them.
> Thank you God.
> 
> Just sayin.....


That's the way I am with roses and with lilacs, although I pick both when I get a chance. The fragrance of lilacs in the air transports me back to my childhood because my mom and dad had a couple of huge lilac bushes on the east side of their driveway. When the breeze was out of the east in the spring, I loved to sit on the porch swing and immerse myself in a good book and the smell of lilacs. Still love 'em to this day, and that's been a long, long, long, long, LONG time ago.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Cindy416 said:


> That's the way I am with roses and with lilacs, although I pick both when I get a chance. The fragrance of lilacs in the air transports me back to my childhood because my mom and dad had a couple of huge lilac bushes on the east side of their driveway. When the breeze was out of the east in the spring, I loved to sit on the porch swing and immerse myself in a good book and the smell of lilacs. Still love 'em to this day, and that's been a long, long, long, long, LONG time ago.


What a dreamy scene you just described!


----------



## geoffthomas

We are very lucky.
In the spring, the lilac grove provides fragrance,
Then the first week in may the black locust trees flower - beautiful fragrance.
And then the jasmine plant starts
And the honeysuckle
Then the easter lilies bloom.
And finally the roses.

It is nice being just below the mason-dixon line (well a couple of hundred miles).
And all this in our own back yard.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## sherylb




----------



## telracs




----------



## terryr

scarlet said:


>


So many beautiful roses, makes me miss living closer to downtown SW Portland. (Portland is BRISTLING with roses. Even the freeway is lined with them.)

I'm guessing this one is a mini rose...? Such a heavenly white. Just beautiful.


----------



## telracs

I don't think it was a mini, but I don't really remember.


----------



## telracs




----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU

Out enjoying the beautiful weather yesterday. It's the time of year for Mums.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Love this picture. When was this taken? Primrose are for winter so I'd be surprised if it is recent.
> Beautiful!


We're still in the Washington Botanical Gardens from the DC kindle meet up! So, no, not recent.


----------



## terryr

I also thought the primrose and pansy combo was winter but the tulip made me think a cool, early Spring somewhere. Like, February in Portland.  But then the Russian Sage (I think, it looks like it) in the background and blooming rosebushes say it's later in the year.

I've also never seen Russian sage combined with roses--the one is really drought hardy, the other a hog for water. But I've had the Russian Sage do very well with lots of water too, so...

I've given up trying to figure what time of year and am just enjoying the pictures. 

That's a gorgeous arrangement though.


----------



## sherylb




----------



## telracs




----------



## tsilver

How nice of you Scarlet.  Do you have any azaleas?

Terry


----------



## telracs

tsilver said:


> How nice of you Scarlet. Do you have any azaleas?
> 
> Terry


nope, sorry. We're still wending our way through Washington DC's spring....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## terryr

Two of my faves in a row, cleome and russian sage. Thanks Cobbie and Scarlet.


----------



## telracs

T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> Two of my faves in a row, cleome and russian sage. Thanks Cobbie and Scarlet.


Is mine Russian Sage? I'll take Terry's word for it.


----------



## telracs

Spoiler



image 748, page 38


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



image752


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

just to give notice, I am going away for a few days, so there will not be a flower a day from me from me until next Thursday or Friday.


----------



## terryr

We'll miss you! I hope you have a good trip. I love checking in on the flowers right before I go to sleep and have been loving the tulips (hahah you know I like growing them right out of a bag of potting soil!). Travel safe.


----------



## telracs

I'm back....











Spoiler



page 39


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## BTackitt

I have these lovely Copper Canyon Daisies in my front yard. I love the color, but.. they stink!


----------



## telracs

welcome BTackitt


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

Scarlet,
I check in and view your new pic every day.
I just don't always say so - mostly 'cause I have run out of flower pics myself.
Keep it up!

Just sayin.....


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> Scarlet,
> I check in and view your new pic every day.
> I just don't always say so - mostly 'cause I have run out of flower pics myself.
> Keep it up!
> 
> Just sayin.....


Thanks. Sometimes I feel like I'm doing this just for the heck of it. But hey, I ain't planning on stopping any time soon.


----------



## sjc

So beautiful...and humbly sweet.


----------



## terryr

scarlet said:


>


 Something about the bowed head and the raindrops...somehow more touching than all the pretty orchids that follow. (Not that I dislike orchids...  )


----------



## terryr

_Alcea rosea_, or hollyhock, one of my favorite members of the mallow family. From my garden in North Dakota in Sept 2006 right before I moved back to Oregon. This plant was almost seven feet tall and I had to splice bamboo stakes together to keep it upright.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Guest

Here are some flowers! Took this near the park where I lived in Japan.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## terryr

Thanks for more smiles and happy sighs, Scarlet.


----------



## telracs

terryr said:


> Thanks for more smiles and happy sighs, Scarlet.


any time terry.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

time to leave the Washington DC botanical gardens and move to the gardens in Brooklyn


----------



## telracs




----------



## terryr

I adore Coleus.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Mall, not grocery store....phone, not camera. I was supposed to be shopping and there I was thinking of my friend Scarlet's flower thread and clicking away.


Nice to see you posting here again, even if it IS on the phone.


----------



## telracs




----------



## terryr

The amaryllis and the white orchids look so Christmas-y together.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

I don't know if I'll get home before midnight tonight, so here is today's photo.


----------



## terryr

Love the big fuzzy bee in the middle, he looks so happy! "Bzzzz... Mmm..._conefloooweer_..." (or zinnia, eyes are too tired to focus.)


----------



## telracs

coneflower. and more fuzzy bee for you terry.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Daniel Arenson

Beautiful photos, Scarlet.  This is one of those forgotten KB threads everyone should subscribe to (kinda like the Endangered Animals thread).


----------



## telracs

Thanks Daniel.


----------



## terryr

My Christmas cactus is just about to burst into bloom, maybe on the day itself!  Gotta make sure the camera has batteries.  Right now it looks as if there are little pink and white twinkle lights on the end of each stem.


----------



## telracs

terryr said:


> My Christmas cactus is just about to burst into bloom, maybe on the day itself! Gotta make sure the camera has batteries. Right now it looks as if there are little pink and white twinkle lights on the end of each stem.


little pink and white twinkles sound pretty. take a picture now...


----------



## terryr

Had to raid the batteries from my remotes for the (unused anyway) dvd player and an old vhs--but here it is:


----------



## telracs

very nice terry!


----------



## terryr

Yes, I think it is on track for a true Christmas bloom. Pretty soon the pink and white twinkle light buds will look like pink and white shrimp (I always thought christmas cactus flowers looked rather seafoody, or at least like one of those Chinese dragon kites.) We'll see!  (LOL, you can also see a few leaves with old bitemarks in them, the birds like chewing on them once in a while.)


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## terryr

Nice to see a buddleia (butterfly bush) doing what it's supposed to do: attracting butterflies!


----------



## telracs

terryr said:


> Nice to see a buddleia (butterfly bush) doing what it's supposed to do: attracting butterflies!


Oh, is that what it is?


----------



## terryr

scarlet said:


> Oh, is that what it is?


I hope so, or my once hoped for master gardener status will never be granted when I get back to trying to qualify for one. LOL.


----------



## telracs

terryr said:


> I hope so, or my once hoped for master gardener status will never be granted when I get back to trying to qualify for one. LOL.


Call it whatever you want, I'll believe you.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## HappyGuy

If there ever is a color Kindle, these are gonna make GREAT sleep pictures!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

HappyGuy said:


> If there ever is a color Kindle, these are gonna make GREAT sleep pictures!





Cobbie said:


> Wouldn't these be great!


Uh, no... sorry.... not happening...


----------



## terryr

Remember those tiny pink twinkle lights? Well, they erupted New Year's Eve. Apple decided he wanted to pose, too. (ETA: Yes, that's REAL sunlight. In Portland OR area. Two days in a row we had sun. In January! And it snowed in Southern California yesterday. Yes, the apocalypse is coming!)


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Scarlet, have you been feeling prickly this week?   

I'm sure it has probably been already answered somewhere in this thread, but are you the photographer for all the flower pictures you post and do you have a favorite (flower and/or picture in this thread)?

This thread makes me happy.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Scarlet, have you been feeling prickly this week?
> 
> I'm sure it has probably been already answered somewhere in this thread, but are you the photographer for all the flower pictures you post and do you have a favorite (flower and/or picture in this thread)?
> 
> This thread makes me happy.


I was wondering if anyone would notice the cacti...

The pictures I post are taken by me. I am posting them in the order taken. So, we started in Australia on page one, then we got some Peru. After that, we moved to Washington D.C. First the tulip library and then the Botanical Gardens. We have now moved to the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens and are currently in the dessert room. Soon we'll be seeing lotus.

As to favorites, I like some more than others (striped roses), but don't really have a favorite favorite.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## R. Doug

Ahhh, yesss.  Cactii.  A thorny issue with many, yet still pleasing to the eye.

Nice photos, Scarlet.


----------



## telracs

R. Doug said:


> Ahhh, yesss. Cactii. A thorny issue with many, yet still pleasing to the eye.
> 
> Nice photos, Scarlet.


Thanks. We'll be leaving the desert (dessert?) later in the week. by the end of the month you'll get to see some pretty lotuses...


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Are you still in the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens for the bonsai displays?


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Are you still in the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens for the bonsai displays?


Yes. We will be in the BBG for at least a few more weeks.


----------



## terryr

Love cacti. They are succulent, after all.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Why does that not surprise me?
> 
> Great picts. While walking by the grocery flowers without my *dedicated camera* I almost stopped for some photos. Then I thought - Nope. Not gonna give Ms. S fodder for fussing.  <As our friend Susan would say - ducks and runs>


PICTURES are your friend. even if they are phone based...


----------



## telracs

Oh, and cobbie,

"Camera pictures are best, but phone pictures are better than no pictures."


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

we are leaving the foot binding room and moving out to the lotus pool...


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Happy now?


One picture? It does not overjoy....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Amy Corwin




----------



## drenee

All of these wonderful vibrant colors are just what I needed today.  I've been staring at white or grey for weeks now.
Thank you, Scarlet, and others who have posted beautiful flowers.
deb


----------



## Cindy416

drenee said:


> All of these wonderful vibrant colors are just what I needed today. I've been staring at white or grey for weeks now.
> Thank you, Scarlet, and others who have posted beautiful flowers.
> deb


I agree with you, Deb. All I see is fresh snow and/or dirty snow, and the flowers are gorgeous!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

CaitLondon said:


> I'm using quite a bit of my own photos in covers, and my avatar is one of them. These yellow roses are too.


Cait, Your avatar photo looks lovely! I will confess, though, I'd rather see the picture that was the inspiration for your book cover than what smacks of an advertisement in a Photo Gallery thread.


----------



## CaitLondon

I take a lot of photos and am using the one in my avatar maybe too often professionally. I put my little grandkids' photos in this one's petals, like they were peeking out, courtesy of photo graphics. My mother always loved those big roses and I lean more to daisies and daffodils, but it is a cute idea to spread family pictures amid them and on the leaves/stems. I studied historical roses for awhile and they are really interesting. This is a California rose, taken along my daughter's street. It was leaning over a white picket fence, so pretty.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Nick Holland - author

What a fantastic idea - a virtual flower a day   I love flowers but as a single guy, nobody ever buys them for me   Thanks for sharing this with us


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Well what do you know? I Googled "Peach Glow water lily" and the first two entries were photos from the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens. You're on the cutting edge of Peach Glow photos.  And very pretty photos, at that.


I bet the photos you goggled were prettier than mine. We were there the end of lotus season, so they had these dirty spots on them.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> That's a great shot.


thanks. just want to edit out the people.


----------



## R. Doug

Cobbie said:


> That's a great shot.


I concur. Love the perspective of it.


----------



## telracs

R. Doug said:


> I concur. Love the perspective of it.


it's called sitting at the edge of the pool while your sister walks away pretending she doesn't know you....


----------



## telracs




----------



## R. Doug

scarlet said:


> it's called sitting at the edge of the pool while your sister walks away pretending she doesn't know you....


Oh, boy, do I know that feeling. Only in my case it's the wife saying, "Haven't you taken that shot yet? What's taking you so long?"


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ciareader

scarlet said:


>


Love this one! Purple is my favorite color.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


>


Okay, what the heck is this?


----------



## geoffthomas

Desert cacti?


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> Desert cacti?


blue and purple?


----------



## telracs

it looks like some kind of mutated underwater creature to me.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

Cobbie said:


> Give Geoff a balloon. He was close.


Thank you for the nice balloon, Cobbie.


----------



## telracs

ouchies... pincushions!


----------



## geoffthomas

I like cacti - they are easy to care for and hard to kill.

Just sayin....


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> I like cacti - they are easy to care for and hard to kill.
> 
> Just sayin....


but they'll pop your balloon.


----------



## geoffthomas

Oooooooohhhhhhhh Nooooooo, (Mr. Bill).
I will have to keep my balloon away from them.

I can take it in with the orchids.

Just sayin....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## NapCat (retired)

scarlet said:


> I've put all my flower pictures in one file and will be sharing them one per day, since everyone deserves flowers every day.


What a wonderful thread !!.....As soon as I read through all 47 pages and organize my own flower photos, I will join in the fun !
NapCat was blessed (cursed ??) with a green paw and have acres of gardens.....
Below are a couple of my customized sleep screens


----------



## Amy Corwin

One of my favorite roses from my garden, Comtesse du Cayla


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Thanks...these flowers make my day!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Cindy416

Cobbie said:


> That's beautiful.


I agree. Scarlet, your photos are always lovely, but the close-up of the rose that you posted today is absolutely beautiful, and reminds me of the roses that my late mom and dad used to grow. Thanks for the blast from the past!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I love roses...


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

another version of the rose people liked.


----------



## Cindy416

Breathtakingly gorgeous, Scarlet! It reminds me so much of my late mom and dad's roses. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## loonlover

Thanks, Scarlet.  It is beautiful.


----------



## telracs

I'd like to dedicate today's flower to nogdog and his family. We grow, we bloom, but unfortunately eventually we fade. However, the love and the memories and love live on.


----------



## Cindy416

Lovely sentiment, Scarlet, and a lovely flower.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## SHauzelSailo

Great to have a flower day and thread.

Wish you all the luck.
S. Hauzel Sailo


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

^^ That's an interesting flower.  Anyone know what it is?  This thread still makes me happy, EVERY day.  Thanks, Scarlet.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

crebel said:


> ^^ That's an interesting flower. Anyone know what it is? This thread still makes me happy, EVERY day. Thanks, Scarlet.


Me too! I love the roses!


----------



## telracs




----------



## 13500

This is a gorgeous thread, scarlet...a lovely oasis. 

Thank you, 
Karen


----------



## D/W

Yes, beautiful flowers and photography, Scarlet!


----------



## telracs




----------



## Amy Corwin

Our crabapple tree is blooming right now!









And so are our daffodils, although they have mostly finished.









And of course our Redbud trees...


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

I have crocuses.










Just sayin......


----------



## Cindy416

Wish trees and flowers would start blooming here. I think the very last bit of snow was finally gone yesterday. It's supposed to be in the 80's today and tomorrow, and then in the 60's and 70's the rest of the week. That should start the blooming process.


----------



## geoffthomas

Our Magnolia tree is trying very hard to wait a little longer to bloom.
Not sure if it can hold off.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> Our Magnolia tree is trying very hard to wait a little longer to bloom.
> Not sure if it can hold off.


I hope you'll share photos of your magnolia tree, Geoff. Megan and her husband have a magnolia tree in their backyard (at least we think it is), but they took possession of the house too late last year to see it bloom. The previous owners landscaped the house beautifully so that something will be blooming throughout most of the spring and summer. Can't wait to see her flowers.


----------



## geoffthomas

Pretty things blooming.


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> Pretty things blooming.


Pretty! I love daffodils/jonquils. Megan just emailed me to say that the daffodils are blooming all around the front of her house. Daffodils (and lilacs) say "Spring" to me.


----------



## geoffthomas

Lilacs and the magnolia as soon as they bloom.
The forsithia is almost all yellow.


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

Here is a pic of the forsythia bush.


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> Here is a pic of the forsythia bush.


I love it when the forsythia is in bloom! I'm also a fan of ornamental pear trees and redbuds. Our forecast is calling for a high of 38 on Saturday, with a possibility of snow, and I'm hoping the forecast is wrong. (It often is.) It has been near 80 for the past two days, and the flowers and trees have begun getting ready for their spring show. I can't wait to see the beautiful spring flowers. Thanks for the forsythia photo, Geoff. We're not that close here.


----------



## geoffthomas

Cindy,
I do not have an ornamental pear - only fruit tree is a MacIntosh that I will cut down this year.  But I do also have a couple of redbuds and will photo them just as soon as they blossom.  Along with the Magnolia and the Lilacs.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> Cindy,
> I do not have an ornamental pear - only fruit tree is a MacIntosh that I will cut down this year. But I do also have a couple of redbuds and will photo them just as soon as they blossom. Along with the Magnolia and the Lilacs.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I'll be waiting! We don't have many pretty trees around our house, as the ice storm a few years ago did a tremendous amount of damage to our old elm and walnut trees. We have one redbud, and my husband cut down our lilac bush that was probably 100 years old. Granted, it hadn't done much after the ice storm, but I love lilacs, and am really sad that it's gone. (He didn't even tell me he was going to get rid of it!) I think I'll replace it this year, although it will take 2 or 3 years before it begins blooming (I think). I just have to be content looking at everyone else's gorgeous trees. There are a lot of beautiful trees around the area, and I keep my camera at the ready. Will have to take some photos to share.


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

Another little one from the spring garden.


----------



## Cindy416

You guys are killing me!    The temperature here has dropped from nearly 80 on Tuesday to a high of 38 today (currently 34). Yuck! Thanks for the beautiful reminders that the flowers, trees, and bushes will soon do their thing here.  (I realize I shouldn't post here without an accompanying photo, but I don't have any new flower pics that I haven't already share. Sorry.)


----------



## telracs

Cindy416 said:


> You guys are killing me!  The temperature here has dropped from nearly 80 on Tuesday to a high of 38 today (currently 34). Yuck! Thanks for the beautiful reminders that the flowers, trees, and bushes will soon do their thing here. (I realize I shouldn't post here without an accompanying photo, but I don't have any new flower pics that I haven't already share. Sorry.)


Cindy, it snowed here today. My pictures are from last year's trip to the Brooklyn Botanical gardens.


----------



## Cindy416

scarlet said:


> Cindy, it snowed here today. My pictures are from last year's trip to the Brooklyn Botanical gardens.


I thought they might be. Sorry about the snow. We may get some this evening through Saturday. I'm hoping we don't get any, though. We've had enough, as I know that you have, Scarlet. It's time for spring!


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

Don't remember what these little guys are.
We keep them around year-after-year.


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

More from around the house.


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> More from around the house.


Gorgeous! I love the nearly translucent outer petals. We're anticipating 2.2 inches of snow here today. Hope the flowers', bushes', and trees' buds aren't damaged.


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

Got these from the nursery and planted them:


----------



## telracs




----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> Got these from the nursery and planted them:


I love pansies, Geoff, and petunias, Scarlet. Thanks! (


----------



## telracs

Cindy416 said:


> I love pansies, Geoff, and petunias, Scarlet. Thanks! (


are they petunias? i have no clue....


----------



## Cindy416

scarlet said:


> are they petunias? i have no clue....


They sure look like petunias to me. If not, they're still very pretty.


----------



## telracs

Cindy416 said:


> They sure look like petunias to me. If not, they're still very pretty.


i'm botanically challenged...


----------



## Cindy416

scarlet said:


> i'm botanically challenged...


Judging by the photos that you post (even if you sometimes take them while visiting botanical gardens), I find that hard to believe.


----------



## telracs

Cindy416 said:


> Judging by the photos that you post (even if you sometimes take them while visiting botanical gardens), I find that hard to believe.


I just shoot 'em, I don't know what they are.


----------



## Cindy416

scarlet said:


> I just shoot 'em, I don't know what they are.


Hmmmm. Makes you a "drive-by photographer" of sorts.


----------



## geoffthomas

Here is a pic of a new indoor flower, a new orchid:


----------



## R. Doug

scarlet said:


> i'm botanically challenged...


I can't tell what distinguishes a flower from a weed.


----------



## telracs

R. Doug said:


> I can't tell what distinguishes a flower from a weed.


If you think it's pretty, it's a flower. If you think it's "interesting looking" it's a wildflower. If you think it's ugly and should be rooted out, it's a weed....


----------



## Cindy416

scarlet said:


> If you think it's pretty, it's a flower. If you think it's "interesting looking" it's a wildflower. If you think it's ugly and should be rooted out, it's a weed....


That sums it up very well, Scarlet.


----------



## NogDog

scarlet said:


> If you think it's pretty, it's a flower. If you think it's "interesting looking" it's a wildflower. If you think it's ugly and should be rooted out, it's a weed....


My high school biology teacher would disagree. He always said there were no such things as weeds, just misunderstood [or under-appreciated] flowers.


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

Another recently purchased orchid:


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

some more little blue guys that are not crocusses.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## R. Doug

Is that an artificial bug on those artificial flowers, or am I just being artificial here?


----------



## telracs

R. Doug said:


> Is that an artificial bug on those artificial flowers, or am I just being artificial here?


On Park Ave in NY (between 57th and 67th Streets), there is a series of LARGE metal roses. They are our Saturday night flower post....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## NapCat (retired)

Desert wildflowers are up !!


----------



## HappyGuy

scarlet said:


>


Nice - looks like something from a Monet painting. Kinda impressionistic!


----------



## 13500

NapCat said:


> Desert wildflowers are up !!


Nice shot, NapCat.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

somewhat rare Desert Five-Spot


----------



## NapCat (retired)

KarenW.B. said:


> Nice shot, NapCat.



Thanks Karen !!


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

Here is a pic of my Magnolia tree.
kinda skimpy this year.








This is one of the individual blossoms


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Iris are opening !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


>


Beautiful ! I'd kill to be able to grow Magnolias here.....


----------



## geoffthomas

Well last year the tree looked like this:









So it was much nicer.
You might notice on the pic of the blossom, there is some brown on the edges of the just opened flower. Frost damage.


----------



## Cindy416

I LOVE the spring photos. Keep 'em coming! (Finally, the forsythia is beginning to bloom around here, but we still have a long way to go!)


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

The Hyacinths don't look too good - too much cold too late.
This was originally two stalks. Now about 4 or 5.
But short.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Ganzia


----------



## telracs




----------



## NapCat (retired)

desert wildflower


----------



## telracs




----------



## SebastianDark

does this count?


----------



## telracs

If you took it, it counts.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

SebastianDark said:


> does this count?


*Counts in my book !! Gorgeous Rose...love the color.

....and Scarlet's Bee is incredible !! (one could say bee-utiful !)[/color*]


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Desert Globemallow (digitally altered, by me)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Please keep sending. Flowers add beauty to the world.


----------



## telracs

NapCat said:


> Desert Globemallow (digitally altered, by me)


Digitally altered pictures have their own thread...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22255.575.html


----------



## NapCat (retired)

scarlet said:


> Digitally altered pictures have their own thread...
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22255.575.html


Whoops ! 
(...Hangs his ice cream-addled head in shame....)


----------



## telracs

and napcat, i was NOT chastising, just pointing out another opportunity for you.

[edited to add the word "NOT"]


----------



## NapCat (retired)

violas


----------



## Cindy416

NapCat said:


> violas


Beautiful! I love violas and pansies, as they both (as well as many other flowers) remind me so much of my mom and dad, both of whom had "green thumbs," and grew many beautiful flowers. Thanks for the memories! (R.I.P. Bob Hope.)


----------



## telracs




----------



## NapCat (retired)

Beaver-tail cactus


----------



## telracs

NapCat said:


> Beaver-tail cactus


Prettyy!!!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Prettyy!!!!


----------



## telracs




----------



## NapCat (retired)

Mexican Hat


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Tripp

Here is my favorite tulip picture that was taken a couple of weeks ago at Keukenhof Gardens in the Netherlands.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## NapCat (retired)

scarlet said:


>


Steel Magnolia ??


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Mimosas are blooming......Here come the hummingbirds !!


----------



## telracs

NapCat said:


> Steel Magnolia ??


No, saturday is metal roses day.


----------



## R. Doug

scarlet said:


> No, saturday is metal roses day.[


Is that anything like Guns 'n Roses?

Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## telracs

R. Doug said:


> Is that anything like Guns 'n Roses?
> 
> Sorry. Couldn't resist.


Do you see any guns?


----------



## Susan in VA




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

The redbud has not been as special as usual - but still a nice Spring addition.


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

Tulips are pretty. Especially the ones that the deer and the rabbits haven't eaten yet.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

lavender


----------



## telracs




----------



## Susan in VA




----------



## geoffthomas

Dogwood is in bloom.


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> Dogwood is in bloom.


Lovely. Dogwood is Missouri's state tree, and I love to see photos of it.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

flowering plum


----------



## Cindy416

Gorgeous flowering plum. We have lots of white ornamental plum trees around here, as well as redbuds, and they're beautiful. If I had any of them, I'd be posting photos.


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

Apple blossoms on the McIntosh apple tree.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

This Iris' scent is that of Root Beer Candy !!! Yummy !!


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

this one is not an azalea but it has bloomed and is already gone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"The calla lilies are in bloom again..." ~ Katherine Hepburn


----------



## geoffthomas

I love Calla Lilies.
When I have planted them they have never bloomed right here and then did not come back the next year.

But they are beautiful.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cindy416

Lovely photos! I think I'll stop at the flower shop in town (if it's open), and will buy myself an Easter Lily. If I actually do that, I'll post a photo. I can almost smell it now. Ahhhhh, memories.


----------



## Tripp

another tulip from Keukenhof


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> I love Calla Lilies.
> When I have planted them they have never bloomed right here and then did not come back the next year.
> 
> But they are beautiful.
> Thanks for sharing.


I'll trade my Calla Lillies for your Dogwoods !!! Can't grown them here....and I really like them.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah I know what you mean.
I think that the Live Oak is one of the neatest trees.
Also the real Redwoods and the Sequoias.
But I cannot grow either one in this climate - too far North for the Live Oak and too far South for the Redwoods.
But my Ginko is nice and the Dawn Redwood is pretty and the Dogwoods and Redbuds are special.


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

The Lilacs are starting to bloom.
My grove is quite old and has stopped being spectacular.
But pleasant anyway.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*Happy Easter !!*


----------



## telracs




----------



## NapCat (retired)

Honeysuckle for the Hummers


----------



## geoffthomas

The woodland poppy is a plant that is coming up in all kinds of places - many unwanted.










But it is pretty.


----------



## telracs




----------



## R. Doug

oooOOOooo.  That's a beautiful shot, Scarlet.  Very impressive.


----------



## telracs

R. Doug said:


> oooOOOooo. That's a beautiful shot, Scarlet. Very impressive.


thanks. we're in for lotus tight shots for a while...


----------



## geoffthomas

These are one of the most fragrant in the garden.
And yes, we plant sometimes based upon fragrance - hence the lilacs and soon the jasmine.
and Honeysuckle and lillies, etc.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geranium


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, that's beautiful! I'm going to the grocery store tomorrow so......


don't forget your phone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

reflections


----------



## 13500

Wow! You guys have outdone yourselves with the last couple of photos. Gorgeous.


----------



## geoffthomas

The Carolina Jasmine has just opened and is very fragrant.










Sorry that the pic is out-of-focus.
I will take another and replace this one.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> LOL. Had it and forgot to stop at the flowers.


sigh...


----------



## Tippy

Beautiful.  Love the photos.  Thanks.


----------



## BrassMan

Our wildflowers are shot. We've had 1/2 inch of rain in the last three months. These garden flowers, periwinkles, are the best I can do right now:


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> Our wildflowers are shot. We've had 1/2 inch of rain in the last three months. These garden flowers, periwinkles, are the best I can do right now:


They're lovely, Al, and are a lot better than I can do right now.


----------



## BrassMan

Cindy416 said:


> They're lovely, Al, and are a lot better than I can do right now.


What can I say? My wife is an ace waterer. Here's another, an amyrillis.


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> What can I say? My wife is an ace waterer. Here's another, an amyrillis.


Now, THAT'S where an amaryllis should be! A family member often sends me a pot with a couple of amaryllis bulbs in it for Christmas (from Harry and David, I think). As beautiful as the blooming flowers are, they are much too tall for a 6-inch pot, and have to be staked, yet still fall over at times. They really are gorgeous in the great outdoors.


----------



## BrassMan

Cindy416 said:


> Now, THAT'S where an amaryllis should be! A family member often sends me a pot with a couple of amaryllis bulbs in it for Christmas (from Harry and David, I think). As beautiful as the blooming flowers are, they are much too tall for a 6-inch pot, and have to be staked, yet still fall over at times. They really are gorgeous in the great outdoors.


They are, truly. Yet there are dangers: the wind, the puppy....


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Thanks folks for these beautiful flowers.  I go for a walk to enjoy them. Now I can look right at my computer. And you know what. I don't have to worry about pollen and allergy.


----------



## telracs




----------



## R. Doug

Another beautiful shot, Scarlet.  Love the play of the light on the petals.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

thistle


----------



## Cindy416

NapCat said:


> thistle


Glad my hubby didn't see this photo, or he'd be spraying my monitor! Thistles can spread like wildfire in and around fields.


----------



## BrassMan

Gerber daisies:


----------



## telracs

be warned, we will be on various close up shots of this flower for a bit...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

scarlet said:


> be warned, we will be on various close up shots of this flower for a bit...


*
Time lapse lotus opening will be fantastic.....lovely shot !*


----------



## NapCat (retired)

three white Mexican hats


----------



## telracs

NapCat said:


> *
> Time lapse lotus opening will be fantastic.....lovely shot !*


Sorry, it's more like zooming in closer and closer, not a time lapse.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

scarlet said:


> Sorry, it's more like zooming in closer and closer, not a time lapse.



Still Kool !!


----------



## telracs




----------



## NapCat (retired)

steel cactus


----------



## telracs

NapCat said:


> steel cactus


NICE!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Iris


----------



## telracs




----------



## NapCat (retired)

Butchart Gardens, Vancouver Island


----------



## R. Doug

I love Butchart Gardens, Vancouver.  Taken some really great shots there in the past.  If you like flowers, this place is a must.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

R. Doug said:


> "...If you like flowers, this place is a must..."


Last summer, customs gave me a hard time crossing the border when I stated the purpose of my visit was to go to Butchart Gardens...Nevada plates on my car...they did not believe someone would travel that far "just to see some flowers". Quite demeaning treatment....I doubt if I will visit Canada again.


----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

O'Keeffeian!


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> O'Keeffeian!


The same thought occurred to me. Beautiful photo, Scarlet.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Hibiscus


----------



## Cindy416

NapCat said:


> Hibiscus


Beautiful, NapCat! I'm going to save that on my iPad so that I can use it with one of my jigsaw puzzles apps, if it's ok with you.


----------



## telracs




----------



## NapCat (retired)

Cindy416 said:


> Beautiful, NapCat! I'm going to save that on my iPad so that I can use it with one of my jigsaw puzzles apps, if it's ok with you.


I'm flattered...
Jigsaw app? What fun !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

steel daisy


----------



## Cindy416

NapCat said:


> I'm flattered...
> Jigsaw app? What fun !!


The jigsaw apps are fun. Some let you actually rotate pieces. You can do the frame first on all of them, and then store groups of pcs. around the board. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## telracs

tries not to pout because Cindy doesn't want MY pictures for jigsaw puzzles...


----------



## Cindy416

scarlet said:


> tries not to pout because Cindy doesn't want MY pictures for jigsaw puzzles...


 Actually, Scarlet, I DO want quite a few of yours. Do you mind? (It just so happened that NapCat's hibiscus photo immediately reminded me of my mom and dad, and I knew I had to have it if possible.)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"parrot" tulip


----------



## R. Doug

Cindy416 said:


> Actually, Scarlet, I DO want quite a few of yours. Do you mind? (It just so happened that NapCat's hibiscus photo immediately reminded me of my mom and dad, and I knew I had to have it if possible.)


Those would make great jigsaw puzzles.


----------



## telracs

Cindy416 said:


> Actually, Scarlet, I DO want quite a few of yours. Do you mind? (It just so happened that NapCat's hibiscus photo immediately reminded me of my mom and dad, and I knew I had to have it if possible.)


okay, i feel better now....

and sure, have fun.


----------



## Cindy416

R. Doug said:


> Those would make great jigsaw puzzles.


One of the things that I love about my iPad is that I can press on a photo that I like and then save it in a "saved photos" file in my photo folder. It's simple then to use those photos in my jigsaw puzzle apps. Love it!


----------



## Reussie Miliardario

kory said:


> I love spring


The tulips are beautiful! I love this thread. (Just found it.)

Now I want to go outside and take pictures.

Thanks for starting it Scarlet.


----------



## R. Doug

We have a little cactus in our front yard that flowers but once a year. This year it was on Thursday the 21st of April. Actually, this year it was a double flower-the first blossomed in the early morning, then partially closed as this afternoon blossom opened up:


----------



## Cindy416

Those are beautiful, R. Doug. I love the blooms on cacti. I guess the cactus thinks it had better put on one heck of a show since it only blooms once each year. 

I'm seeing a jigsaw puzzle with a cactus flower in my future. Hmmmmm.


----------



## R. Doug

Thank you, Cindy.  Since it only blooms once a year, I made double sure I got it right by taking the shots in raw and then post-processing them.

Glad you like them.


----------



## telracs




----------



## NapCat (retired)

R. Doug said:


> We have a little cactus in our front yard that flowers but once a year. This year it was on Thursday the 21st of April. Actually, this year it was a double flower-the first blossomed in the early morning, then partially closed as this afternoon blossom opened up:


Beautiful captures........cactus are truly special !! Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## Cindy416

Cobbie said:


> Cindy, send her some ice cream or Godiva. She'll be fine.


I'll put a pint in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## 13500

Gorgeous shots!


----------



## BrassMan

R. Doug prompts me to shoot our Easter Lily Cactus, one from this year and a bloom from last year. Below them are some milkweed plant flowers. They are tiny--this spray is about the size of a fifty cent piece. Note the ants working them over.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Flour of the Day


----------



## BarrettAnson55

very beautiful flowers. I like all


----------



## telracs




----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Mother's Day to all you great Moms


----------



## telracs




----------



## NapCat (retired)

desert wildflower, but....










you have to slow down and look close !!


----------



## R. Doug

That is one cool, dainty, tiny little flower.  Really neat shot next to the penny, as well.


----------



## telracs




----------



## NapCat (retired)

Bird of Paradise


----------



## telracs




----------



## NapCat (retired)

steel rose


----------



## hodad66




----------



## Lisa Scott

Scarlet and napcat, do you guys have a water garden?  I do, and I can't wait for it to be in bloom.  Here's a photo from mine.

ok, I'm an idiot.  How do I post a photo here from my computer?


----------



## hodad66

Lisa Scott said:


> Scarlet and napcat, do you guys have a water garden? I do, and I can't wait for it to be in bloom. Here's a photo from mine.
> 
> ok, I'm an idiot. How do I post a photo here from my computer?


see here..... http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.0.html


----------



## Lisa Scott

Oh, what beautiful lilies.  I'm up in NY state, but I did put out two tropicals last summer and got a few blooms.  Thanks for the photo sharing link.  I'll check it out.


----------



## telracs

my pictures are from the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Lisa Scott said:


> Scarlet and napcat, do you guys have a water garden? I do, and I can't wait for it to be in bloom. Here's a photo from mine.



I have a few small outdoor ponds with goldfish and bamboos. My waterlily photos were taken at the Balboa Botanical Gardens In San Diego, California....I look forward to seeing your gardens in bloom !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Bells


----------



## telracs




----------



## hodad66




----------



## NapCat (retired)

steel cactus 2


----------



## telracs




----------



## R. Doug

oooOOOooo.  Love that last one, Scarlet.


----------



## hodad66

Cannon Ball Bloom from Foster Botanical Gardens, Hawaii (1999)


----------



## telracs

hodad66 said:


> Cannon Ball Bloom from Foster Botanical Gardens, Hawaii (1999)


That is one FREAKY looking thing!



R. Doug said:


> oooOOOooo. Love that last one, Scarlet.


Thank you sensei. We are getting into a series of tight shots.


----------



## hodad66

Another angle








The reason for the name








The tree


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## hodad66




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

^^ quite lovely


----------



## telracs




----------



## hodad66




----------



## telracs




----------



## 13500

Love waterlilies.


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

A low-light pic of our poppies.
It has rained so much that it has made it hard to take pics.


----------



## hodad66




----------



## telracs




----------



## hodad66




----------



## telracs




----------



## hodad66




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

The honeysuckle is not fabulously pretty,
but
it IS fabulously fragrant.....and in the south it is a weed.


----------



## loonlover

geoffthomas said:


> The honeysuckle is not fabulously pretty,
> but
> it IS fabulously fragrant.....and in the south it is a weed.


Some of us don't think it is fabulously fragrant.  There are roads around us that I used to avoid when the honeysuckle was blooming and the car didn't have air conditioning. I just couldn't stand that cloying, heavy "aroma". Now, if I could just keep it from crawling over from the neighbor's yard and attacking my fence.

Glad you can enjoy it, Geoff. It is just too invasive for me around here.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah - see - exactly my point. 
When I was in England they prized the honeysuckle plant 'cause it was so hard to grow it there.
And I have heard others, besides you, classify Honeysuckle along with Kudzu.
See to me it has the romance of my first drive into the south in the spring and that was the odor as I drove along. And one does find it mostly growing wild alongside the highways.  But around the big cities (which the District of Columbia is getting to be) it seems that it is "cut back".


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

I now am the proud possessor of a pretty calla lilly.


----------



## Reussie Miliardario

hodad66 said:


> see here..... http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.0.html


This water garden is lovely!


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

Well now the white Peonies are blooming.


----------



## Cindy416

I love white peonies, Geoff! This is one of the beautiful blossoms on the peony bush that we planted near my mom and dad's headstone.


----------



## telracs




----------



## hodad66




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

^^ interesting.  What the heck is that?


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> ^^ interesting. What the heck is that?


I think it's an unopened thistle.


----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

^^ I'm getting a crick in my neck looking at this picture...


----------



## telracs

okay, okay, I rotated it...
and i made sure this one was okay also..


----------



## hodad66




----------



## Cindy416

Here's a peony from the cemetery yesterday. I took this with my iPhone 4, and was surprised to find that it captured the subtle colors of the blossom.


----------



## telracs




----------



## hodad66




----------



## telracs




----------



## lpking




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## Cindy416




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## telracs




----------



## hodad66




----------



## telracs




----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


>


Flower or dead bug??


----------



## Susan in VA

Behind my parents' house.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Flower or dead bug??


metal spider on metal rose....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## 13500

Beautiful shots everyone. Wow.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## 13500

Cobbie said:


> Thanks, Karen. It's fun! Join in anytime.


I wish I could. I am a life-event and vacation photographer at best. You all rock!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## skyblue

Brass Man posted a photo of a HUGE flower with a yucca type base.  Does anyone remember what the name of that flower is?  We just saw one on vacation and I can't recall the name.


----------



## 13500

Cobbie said:


> Karen, the 10,000 word thread is a great place for life-event and vacation photos. Professional credentials not required. Just take a look at my photo.


Thanks. Maybe I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## telracs




----------



## John Hamilton

Glacier National Park Wildflowers by johnchamilton, on Flickr

"Old Man (Napi) came from the south, making the mountains, the prairies, and the forests as he passed along, making the birds and animals also. He traveled northward making things as he went, putting red paint in the ground here and there--arranging the world as we see it today."--Blackfeet creation myth.

Glacier National Park, Montana, along the Highline Trail, near Logan Pass, sunset.


----------



## R. Doug

Beautiful shot, John H.


----------



## John Hamilton

R. Doug said:


> Beautiful shot, John H.


Thanks! It's hard to take a bad shot when you're in Glacier NP.


----------



## telracs




----------



## John Hamilton

Glacier Wildflowers by johnchamilton, on Flickr

"... the best care-killing scenery on the continent."--Naturalist John Muir, referring to the Glacier National Park area. This field of wildflowers is just off the road leading to the Many Glacier area.


----------



## Cindy416

John Hamilton said:


> Glacier Wildflowers by johnchamilton, on Flickr
> 
> "... the best care-killing scenery on the continent."--Naturalist John Muir, referring to the Glacier National Park area. This field of wildflowers is just off the road leading to the Many Glacier area.


Beautiful, John! Looks like a "Calgon moment" to me!


----------



## John Hamilton

Cindy416 said:


> Beautiful, John! Looks like a "Calgon moment" to me!


LOL. Calgon, take me away! 

Thanks, Cindy.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Lisa Scott

Cobbie said:


>


Do you know what kind of flower this is? I love it. A canna lily?


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, love, love....


Back at you! those are gorgeous!


----------



## telracs

Mine are from last year, Cobbie. I've seen some nice ones this year, but nothing great.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Alex Owens

Lovely thread! I'm a sucker for a pretty flower when there's a camera in my hand!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## lpking

Scarlet, that last one's a brilliant shot.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Lisa Scott

scarlet said:


>


What is this? It doesn't even look real. Gorgeous.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

for those who have asked.  the flowers (usually posted on saturday, sometimes sunday) that don't look real are metal rose sculptures that were on Park Ave in NYC last autumn.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Lisa Scott

scarlet said:


> for those who have asked. the flowers (usually posted on saturday, sometimes sunday) that don't look real are metal rose sculptures that were on Park Ave in NYC last autumn.


Ah. I thought it was some odd waxy, tropical plant. A metal rose sculpture would be very cool in a garden. At least the darn beetles wouldn't eat it...


----------



## telracs

Lisa Scott said:


> Ah. I thought it was some odd waxy, tropical plant. A metal rose sculpture would be very cool in a garden. At least the darn beetles wouldn't eat it...


Well... they were up to 30 feet high, so hope you have a big garden...

and tonight's post...


----------



## telracs




----------



## lpking

Love those flower sculptures! With the rose, I wonder how it would look with the background faded.


----------



## jpmorgan49




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Gorgeous, Scarlet!  I have missed your pictures the last few days.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Bzzzzzzzz....









jp


----------



## Cindy416

jpmorgan49 said:


> Bzzzzzzzz....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jp


Beautiful, JP! Good to see you again.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow.
These are not only pretty flowers.
They are incredible photos.
I will continue to submit my humble offerings, just because I enjoy the flowers and know everyone else does too.
Please JP, Scarlet and others keep posting these beauties.
I love them.


----------



## telracs




----------



## jpmorgan49

This was taken back in April. I like the purple flower in contrast to the bright green leaves and dead brown leaf from last year.
jp


----------



## telracs




----------



## Casper Parks

Flower children!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## JMJeffries

I have an original copy of Henrietta Dumont's book, The Language of Flowers, with hand-painted plates.  The original is $100.00, but I want the plates and not the book.  What do I do?  Demolish the book and frame the plates, or keep the book whole??


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Do you have any idea what that^^ is?  It looks like some sort of a sea creature! Interesting.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Do you have any idea what that^^ is? It looks like some sort of a sea creature! Interesting.


no, it's not a sea creature. wider shot to follow tonight.


----------



## telracs




----------



## R. Doug

Why the change in avatars, Scarlet?


----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## telracs




----------



## The Hooded Claw

I assume this is a digital creation, not something shot at f/64?    I can't see hwat would be holdingt the petal up.


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> I assume this is a digital creation, not something shot at f/64?  I can't see hwat would be holdingt the petal up.


i answered this in chat, but for the record, no this is not a digital creation (I don't post "altered" photos in this thread), it is a rigid metal "petal" shot from across the street.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## John Dorian

scarlet said:


>


Ooooh! What is that one?


----------



## telracs

and john i have no clue what any of the flowers are (except the roses, of course)


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## R. Doug

I've been taking a lot of flower pictures this week during our visit to Alaska:


----------



## hakimast

That's in Alaska? Very pretty


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## The Hooded Claw

If I lived in one of those sixth floor apartments, I'd be complaining to the landlord about the overwhelming flower scent.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## John Dorian

I like the metal rose art. These are some nice pictures!


----------



## zeus

I like to take photos of flowers. (who doesn't!). Here are some of mine.


----------



## telracs




----------



## hakimast

I've never seen Lily pads before, they look pretty.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## R. Doug

What a beautiful vermillion.  Nice going.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

I may not be able to access my photobucket for a couple of days, so here's ssome to keep you going...


----------



## telracs

I'm back....


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## amiblackwelder

scarlet said:


> Some more fun with effects.


those are all so pretty!


----------



## amiblackwelder

scarlet said:


>


wow


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Katie Dozier

Wow, this is the prettiest thread I've ever seen! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## Cindy416

I haven't posted a photo for awhile, but here's one of a peony. It's not my best peony shot as far as capturing the whole peopy, but I love the delicacy and subtle color differences in white peonies, and this angle shows that off.


----------



## rocky mountain reader

Gazania


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Such beautiful flowers. Scarlet, when is your next book coming out?


might be doing a trip to the NY Botanical Gardens in a couple of weeks. If so, after that. If not, next book will be National Parks.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Guest

scarlet said:


>


That's a great shot!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## tom st. laurent




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

scarlet said:


>


Gorgeous. Can anyone tell me what plant this is?


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

okay, i got in trouble for skipping yesterday, so you get an extra one this afternoon...


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

sorry crebel, missed last night...


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

see you in 3 weeks.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I miss you!  Wish I had a flower


----------



## R. Doug

I'll stand in for The Amazing Scarlet, but just this once:


----------



## telracs

sorry brianna.  two weeks to go.

thanks, r.doug


----------



## telracs

i'm back....


----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Yippee!  I have missed the Flower a Day.  Thank you!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Coral Moore

These came up on a revolving slideshow I have on my blog today and cheered up a dreary day, so I thought I'd share. Taken at the Wild Animal Park near San Diego.


----------



## lpking

Coral Moore said:


> These came up on a revolving slideshow I have on my blog today and cheered up a dreary day, so I thought I'd share. Taken at the Wild Animal Park near San Diego.


I remember those! I noticed them when we were there in August 2010 -- because I had exactly the same rose bush in my old place.


----------



## telracs

okay, thanks to my DC trip I present the return of the flower a day thread...

Scarlet Oak


----------



## telracs

and the return of the saturday night metal roses....


----------



## telracs




----------



## R. Doug

scarlet said:


>


Wow. A real "Scarlet" flower.

Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

does anyone else think i have this upside down?


----------



## crebel

I suppose it could be upsidedown.  The mulch/ground/grass is visible below the flower and no sky to orient.  It just looks like the picture was taken from directly above the rose so it depends on which side is more pleasing to you.

BTW - I love having the flower a day back!


----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Beautiful.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

okay, bonus flower because i love this shot.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## The Hooded Claw

My mother received a lovely bouquet of flowers for Thanksgiving from her stepdaughter. Here are a couple of highlight flowers:


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Randirogue

How did I never see this thread before. I love it. Wish I'd thought of it!


----------



## telracs




----------



## Randirogue

hey... that's the same flower. lol


----------



## telracs

Randirogue said:


> hey... that's the same flower. lol


same flower, different angle.

my thread, my rules...


----------



## Randirogue

Hehe.  True, true.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Randirogue

scarlet said:


>


Ooh, an especially nice one. The light is so bright and crisp and the colors on that flower are amazing.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Randirogue

I love the bug on that.  

Where is that?


----------



## telracs

Randirogue said:


> I love the bug on that.
> 
> Where is that?


It WAS Park Ave between 57th and 77th. Two years ago.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Coral Moore




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## jenylon

Thank you dear for the post and for creating this thread. Each and every people like flowers so its very important thread and every body requires this one.

Thank u


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

happy birthday coral.


----------



## Coral Moore

scarlet said:


> happy birthday coral.


Awww, thanks! Pretty!


----------



## telracs

and a not quite sunflower...


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Merry Christmas.....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Randirogue

Heh... You just reminded me that I meant to get some poinsettias before Christmas.  Oops. 

Lovely as always, Scarlet.

Oh, and I haven't forgotten about your meeting suggestion.  I'm just waiting until after I get "B" all trim and fit.  I REALLY don't need anymore distractions from it than I already have.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## njeggels

So beautiful! But it's summer here (and really, really hot) so I won't be able to share any lovely pictures of Africa.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

^^ that one looks like some otherworld rabbit with scalloped ears looking at us!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## NogDog

These arrived today, sent from my office in condolences for the loss of my father:


----------



## anguabell

Wow!! After all the beautiful pictures Scarlet posted, I feel a bit shy about posting mine, but if you would like to see some photos from yesterday's gorgeous orchid show in Fort Lauderdale, here is my photostream:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aschx/


----------



## telracs

anguabell said:


> Wow!! After all the beautiful pictures Scarlet posted, I feel a bit shy about posting mine, but if you would like to see some photos from yesterday's gorgeous orchid show in Fort Lauderdale, here is my photostream:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aschx/


nope, i won't click, you have to POST.

if you do, i'll give you chocolate.


----------



## anguabell

Chocolate, you say? OK, I'll try:


----------



## telracs

anguabell said:


> Chocolate, you say? OK, I'll try:


okay, good try, but you need the one with


----------



## anguabell

No, it's not working. Flickr wouldn't let me... I can't right click to get the picture location and the codes I can grab are no good... Off to read the help section


----------



## telracs

anguabell said:


> No, it's not working. Flickr wouldn't let me... I can't right click to get the picture location and the codes I can grab are no good... Off to read the help section


sorry, i use photobucket.
but here, have a godiva truffle anyway...


----------



## anguabell

Thank you... [chewing loudly and licking her fingers]


----------



## anguabell

OK, I'll try one more time. Maybe I'll get more truffles.


----------



## anguabell

For Scarlet , the great motivator...


----------



## telracs

*hands anguabell another TWO truffles*

and remember, to draw out the fun, post one flower per day.....

(and maybe I'll give you a truffle a day....)


----------



## Coral Moore




----------



## telracs

i'm on strike.
i'm not posting until someone shows up with my warm butterscotch pudding...


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Temporary post to satisfy Scarlet's need.


Thanks. Especially since there was NO pudding Saturday night....


----------



## anguabell

Thank you Cobbie! Alas, the only chocolate I can have these days is a virtual one


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

(yes, that is my camera cord in the bottom right....)


----------



## telracs




----------



## anguabell

This one is definitely unusual. Looks like a little alien. Love it.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Hello?  No Flower A DAY since February 7th?  Please rectify, I need my fix.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Hello? No Flower A DAY since February 7th? Please rectify, I need my fix.


when you insult my flower, you get punished. no flower for you!


----------



## loonlover

scarlet said:


> when you insult my flower, you get punished. no flower for you!


Wait a minute. What about the rest of us?


----------



## telracs

loonlover said:


> Wait a minute. What about the rest of us?


okay, okay, for you LL... I'll post TWO flowers when I get home tonight.


----------



## anguabell

Scarlet is just trying to win that "queen of mean" title. OK sweetie, we'll vote for you. There are some virtual chocolate truffles to be had, too.


----------



## crebel

scarlet said:


> when you insult my flower, you get punished. no flower for you!


Just because I said the last flower looked like a lovely little toilet? It's still lovely! 

Will warm butterscotch pudding along with a sincere, heartfelt, apology to the poor flower get me back in your good graces?


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Just because I said the last flower looked like a lovely little toilet? It's still lovely!


yes, you insulted my flowers...



crebel said:


> Will warm butterscotch pudding along with a sincere, heartfelt, apology to the poor flower get me back in your good graces?


Is there whipped cream to go with the pudding?

Okay, okay, i will go back to posting tonight. It's been a bad week.


----------



## telracs




----------



## loonlover

Thank you, Scarlet.  I'm sorry to hear you had a bad week.  Hope it gets better.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

^^If you get some Saniflush, you can probably get the stains out...


----------



## telracs

Spoiler



at least he remember to put the seat down...


----------



## telracs




----------



## The Hooded Claw

scarlet said:


>


Wow, what colors on this one!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



image 143


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Psst, there's a bug on that last flower....at least no snakes in the shot!


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> Psst, there's a bug on that last flower....at least no snakes in the shot!


it's a ladybug. they're not really bugs!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



144


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> I see another flower book on the horizon.


um, no, sorry....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



147


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

something a little different today....


----------



## telracs




----------



## R. Doug

oooOOOooo.  Love those last two shots, as well as the macro/blow ups in the preceding post.  Good job.


----------



## telracs

R. Doug said:


> oooOOOooo. Love those last two shots, as well as the macro/blow ups in the preceding post. Good job.


we call the bottom one audrey II....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



151


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Verbena

what a good idea！you are so sweet.


----------



## telracs

Spoiler



152


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

Our magnolia tree did not get damaged this year, it usually does.
So it bloomed nicely but the rains and winds came and it only lasted a week.
Here is a before (bloomed) and after (after winds).


----------



## telracs

Spoiler



153


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



154


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Very nice pictures. These take you right into a beautiful garden. Thanks.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

A flower a day, keeps your lover from getting away.
-------------
"We come to love not by finding a perfect person, but by learning to see an imperfect person perfectly"


----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Lovely.  Thank you.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



155, 156


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

^^^ "No Comment."


----------



## telracs

Spoiler



158


----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

That top flower looks angry!


----------



## anguabell

The roses are gorgeous, thank you!


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> That top flower looks angry!


well, maybe it was shy and didn't want its picture taken.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## Annalog

Wild flowers currently blooming in my yard: Blanket flower (Gaillardia)

















ETA: These flowers grew with little rain and no water or help from us. We thought the weather in 2010-2011 had killed them all.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



165


----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Beautiful.  Thanks again for brightening our days with your  flower pictures.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



169


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## anguabell

These are beautiful!
(Although I am a bit confused about that perpetual name changes  )


----------



## telracs

anguabell said:


> These are beautiful!
> (Although I am a bit confused about that perpetual name changes  )


it's crebel's fault.


----------



## crebel

*insert name here* said:


> it's crebel's fault.


Sigh...


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Sigh...


notice she's not denying it....

well, it's mostly her fault, but also the hooded claw's and susans.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



171


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



172,173


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



179


----------



## anguabell

Yes, those closeups are incredible! They really are quite hairy, aren't they


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



181


----------



## telracs




----------



## loonlover

Lovely.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

I have missed your flower pictures the last two days and would sincerely appreciate seeing more.


----------



## telracs

okay, we have now reached the end of our 2011 tour of the DC botanical gardens.


----------



## telracs

Spoiler



183


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



186


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



188


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



191


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



193


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



202


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Pretty.  I am partial to any orange and/or yellow flowers.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Pretty. I am partial to any orange and/or yellow flowers.


well, here you go then...


----------



## telracs




----------



## BTackitt

Twin thanks for that LOVELY Powderpuff Amaryllis picture. amazing. Chris, here're a couple orange/yellow nasturtium pics for you. I took them this morning on a cool and very windy day


----------



## telracs

BTackitt said:


> Twin thanks for that LOVELY Powderpuff Amaryllis picture. amazing. Chris, here're a couple orange/yellow nasturtium pics for you. I took them this morning on a cool and very windy day


welcome, twin. and yeah, i thought it was a very funky plant.


----------



## BTackitt

I've also taken some pics of other plants in grandma's backyard.
Fushia:








And some Dinner Plate Dahlias (Yellow has a penny in the center for size comparison.)


----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Grandma has some beautiful flowers in her yard, BT.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## telracs

a day late, sorry crebel...




















Spoiler



[size=8pt]204


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



112


----------



## crebel

ooh, pretty, yellow and orange together!


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> ooh, pretty, yellow and orange together!


giggle. yeah, thought you'd like that one.


----------



## telracs

Spoiler



207


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## SandraJShaw0

I always love flower photography!


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



209


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

What?  A Flower a Day ended in July?  I need a pouting emoticon...


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> What? A Flower a Day ended in July? I need a pouting emoticon...


how's this?


----------



## crebel

Sigh, the flower is lovely, the person...


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Sigh, the flower is lovely, the person...


i think the person's lovely too....


----------



## telracs

Spoiler



212


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

telracs said:


> i think the person's lovely too....


I quite agree.


----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> i think the person's lovely too....





geoffthomas said:


> I quite agree.


Thanks, I think you are both wonderful friends.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



216


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

okay, photobucket is annoying me, so we're leaving the brooklyn botanical gardens and moving upstate....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Beautiful flower pictures. All I can say is:
Flower a day, keeps quarrel away.


----------



## BTackitt

Cobbie said:


> Mr. BTackitt is a genius. I had a flower after all.


Cobbie, he is laughing.. He said, "That was my idea! So she could post in the flower a day thread."


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Mr. BTackitt is a genius. I had a flower after all.


giggle.... love it! but, was it taken with a camera or your phone?


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Camera, of course.  No tripod. (Too lazy to go upstairs for the tripod.) Don't I sound professional?


good girl.

i'm planning to go out with my new little tripod on Monday.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## R. Doug




----------



## telracs




----------



## R. Doug

A couple of samples from today's blog on The Flowers of Anchorage:


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Please note: This thread will be on hiatus for a few weeks.



















Please note: This thread will be on hiatus for a few weeks.


----------



## Lee44

I'll miss the simply gorgeous colors that only flowers can bless us with.  Your photos will be missed.  Looking forward to your return.


----------



## telracs

we're back....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Brownskins

So spring came in early over there 'scarlet'?

Hi cobbie!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

Yellow flags are blooming in the garden:


----------



## geoffthomas

Raspberry Iris:


----------



## crebel

Yay!  I've missed having new posts in this Flower a Day thread.

Cobbie and Geoff, your flowers are beautiful.


----------



## telracs

wanders in.... thanks cobbie for restarting this and GT for posting....








\

wanders out.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Thank you, Chris.
> 
> You're welcome, telracs. I need to take more (non-grocery store ) pictures of flowers.


well, the scary news is that i went to the NY botanical gardens today....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Purty colors....


----------



## geoffthomas

A pretty early rose.


----------



## NogDog

R. Doug said:


> Pictorial blog post on Smoked Pork Ribs:
> ...


I'm guessing maybe you actually meant to post this in the "10,000 words" thread?


----------



## geoffthomas

Peonies have bloomed.


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

telracs said:


>


are those lillies of the valley?


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> are those lillies of the valley?


no clue. unfortunately, i didn't see a sign for them...


----------



## geoffthomas

some red dianthus:


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

thanks cobbie....


----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## geoffthomas

Elderberry:


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Stevesned

Here's more than one!  I'm partially 'cheating' because I earned a living putting these in the ground for people.

But I needed to make a first post and I could not think of a better spot. Hi all!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Gettin' into those extreme close ups....we'll have you shootin' macro yet.


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> Gettin' into those extreme close ups....we'll have you shootin' macro yet.


who says i'm not?


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

hey, my photos from yesterday disappeared!

let's try again...


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## NogDog

Some pretty flowers on my way home from work:


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

7


----------



## crebel

I'm not sure how I missed the flower from July 18th, it is really interesting.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

^^ I have no idea what that is, but it's cool.  Are the leaves really reddish or just your choice for the colorization effect?


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> ^^ I have no idea what that is, but it's cool. Are the leaves really reddish or just your choice for the colorization effect?


the leaves are that color. i only took out the other colors.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

is this a subtle hint you want more flowers?


----------



## NogDog

Tried out my new camera on some azaleas:


__
https://flic.kr/p/nAGM9c


__
https://flic.kr/p/nT3G7h


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> is this a subtle hint you want more flowers?


 *YES*​
Is that subtle enough?


----------



## R. Doug

NogDog said:


> Tried out my new camera on some azaleas:


Well, don't keep us in suspense. What did you get? How do you like it?


----------



## NogDog

R. Doug said:


> Well, don't keep us in suspense. What did you get? How do you like it?


Nothing fancy like you have, I'm sure.  It's a Canon PowerShot SX280 HS. Picture quality on full automatic settings seems very good. I haven't had a chance to really play around with more manual control of things, but it does have shutter-centric and aperture-centric settings, as well as full manual control of both as well as focus. Along with 20x optical zoom (plus more digitally) and a wide-angle option, it seems pretty flexible for such a small package.

It's a little annoying that the flash pops up right where I like to have my left index finger, so I need to develop a habit of holding it a different way.


----------



## R. Doug

Certainly looks fancy enough to me.  I just read up on the specs.  Not bad at all for the price.

Might I suggest you turn off the digital zoom?  If you're going to crop the photo, it's better to do it manually in post processing rather than have an uncontrolled loss of resolution done in-camera.


----------



## NogDog

R. Doug said:


> Certainly looks fancy enough to me. I just read up on the specs. Not bad at all for the price.
> 
> Might I suggest you turn off the digital zoom? If you're going to crop the photo, it's better to do it manually in post processing rather than have an uncontrolled loss of resolution done in-camera.


Don't know if it can be turned off, but the indicator on the screen when zooming shows the limit where it goes from optical to digital, so I tried to avoid going past that.


----------



## NogDog

No idea what this is. At first I thought it might be a lilac as it's a tall bush with clumps of white flowers; but as I got closer, I could see the blossoms were larger than a lilac's (and I don't think lilacs have such broad leaves?).


__
https://flic.kr/p/nYqwnz


----------



## telracs

Butchart Gardens in Victoria, BC


----------



## R. Doug

Butchart — My favorite photo subject in the garden category.


----------



## telracs

R. Doug said:


> Butchart -- My favorite photo subject in the garden category.


but a bit creepy after dark....


----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Is that a statue in the background?  Closer picture of that coming?

I'm so glad you have revived this thread.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Is that a statue in the background? Closer picture of that coming?
> 
> I'm so glad you have revived this thread.


don't think so, and no....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## NogDog

No idea what this is, but it caught my eye while out for my walk today. The big bloom on top must have been close to 6 inches across. UPDATE: A couple of my relatives on Facebook are pretty sure it's a hibiscus.


__
https://flic.kr/p/oEcXH2


----------



## crebel

That does appear to be a hibiscus, Nog.  

When my sisters and I were very young and hibiscus were blooming profusely in our yard in Jamaica, my mother would give us toothpicks and we would break off the stem of a fully opened flower like the one in your picture (or the one just to the lower left of it) along with one of the unopened buds.  The toothpick goes through the middle of the opened bloom, the bud is put on the top of the toothpick and when you turn it upside-down, you have a beautiful doll in a ball gown.  Can you picture it?  We played with them for hours.


----------



## NogDog

Outside the office building where I work:


__
https://flic.kr/p/otNTPE


----------



## dmdaye

Such a great idea and I love the shots you've chosen too (a great way to brighten up dull days!)


----------



## R. Doug

Can I play?

From Charlottetown on Prince Edward Island:


----------



## R. Doug

Sydney, Nova Scotia:


----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

^^  Gorgeous picture, telracs.  Very artistic photography.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## NogDog

There were many of these plants full of small yellow blossoms along my usual walking route today:


__
https://flic.kr/p/oWd9uk


----------



## crebel

^^ I could be wrong, but I think that plant is Dyer's Woad, and is usually classified as a noxious weed.


----------



## NogDog

crebel said:


> ^^ I could be wrong, but I think that plant is Dyer's Woad, and is usually classified as a noxious weed.


I didn't notice anything noxious, but then I didn't stick my nose in them, and I _am_ in north Jersey, not the home of fresh, untainted breezes.


----------



## telracs




----------



## R. Doug

Some samples from the eight shots I posted in today's _*Springtime in Paradise*_:


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples of the shots I posted in yesterday's _*Fun Photo Friday - Springtime in Paradise Favorites*_:


----------



## NogDog

Just inside the entrance to the Meadowlands Environment Center, during my daily constitutional.


__
https://flic.kr/p/uAWgmD


----------



## NogDog

Saw these growing wild along the road while out for a walk this morning:


__
https://flic.kr/p/vCPoFt


----------



## R. Doug

Nothing there, NogDog.  The link to your pictures didn't work.


----------



## NogDog

R. Doug said:


> Nothing there, NogDog. The link to your pictures didn't work.


Any better?


----------



## R. Doug

Nope.  Still no pictures showing in your post of yesterday, if that's the one we're both talking about.  If not, my apologies.


----------



## NogDog

Bit the bullet and uploaded it to Flickr (Facebook said it should be a publicly visible link, but maybe they lied.  )


----------



## NogDog

The last of the tulips in bloom around our office building (in the middle of the north side, so the least sunlight):


__
https://flic.kr/p/GFntQd


----------



## NogDog

Azaleas are starting to bloom in North Jersey.


__
https://flic.kr/p/Hq2SYp


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Flowers in a 17th Century French tapestry at The Speed Art Museum in Louisville, KY.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NogDog

Almost alien-looking flower growing around the resort here in Punta Cana, D.R.


__
https://flic.kr/p/HwFKbr


----------



## NogDog

Okay, so it's not a flower.


__
https://flic.kr/p/JTSM7T

(Intentionally included my shadow to give a better idea how big these mushrooms were)


----------



## R. Doug

What do you call a mushroom who buys a round of drinks at the local bar?

A fun guy.


----------



## crebel

R. Doug said:


> What do you call a mushroom who buys a round of drinks at the local bar?
> 
> A fun guy.


*snicker*


----------



## The Hooded Claw

So when is Telracs giving us shots of the corpse flower?

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/foul-smelling-corpse-flower-blooms-in-new-york-city/


----------



## NogDog

The Hooded Claw said:


> So when is Telracs giving us shots of the corpse flower?
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/foul-smelling-corpse-flower-blooms-in-new-york-city/


In mid-summer, I'm not sure how you isolate one bad smell from all the rest in NYC.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Despite the disturbing lack of corpse flower shots, here are some nicer flowers from The Black Canyon of the Gunnison....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw

More flowers from the Black Canyon of the Gunnison









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NogDog

The _colour du jour_ was yellow during my morning walk today:


__
https://flic.kr/p/Mm7hKX


__
https://flic.kr/p/LoSACX


__
https://flic.kr/p/LoSPhV


----------



## telracs

frogner park, oslo norway


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

telracs said:


>


Absolutely gorgeous! I love this picture.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Linnaeus's Garden, Uppsala


----------



## telracs




----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just scrolling back through some of these photos. Starts my day with a smile.


----------



## telracs




----------



## R. Doug

Scarlet (and her flower fans), my apologies for sticking my M1 Carbine pictures in your thread.  That was pretty stupid of me.


----------



## telracs

R. Doug said:


> Scarlet (and her flower fans), my apologies for sticking my M1 Carbine pictures in your thread. That was pretty stupid of me.


you're forgiven


----------



## crebel

^^^ The bottom picture in your last post is really interesting, I have no clue what it is.  The purple spikes make it look like the "pod" is getting ready to bloom, but the other leafy-sticking-out-thingies (the technical term), look like petals that have already bloomed and are dying and ready to fall off.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> ^^^ The bottom picture in your last post is really interesting, I have no clue what it is. The purple spikes make it look like the "pod" is getting ready to bloom, but the other leafy-sticking-out-thingies (the technical term), look like petals that have already bloomed and are dying and ready to fall off.


I thought the bottom "flower" in that picture looked like a bird with its feathers puffed up and its beak open.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Beautiful!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pretty!


----------



## telracs




----------



## Gertie Kindle

Simple but pretty.


----------



## telracs




----------



## The Hooded Claw

NOT an Antarctica picture....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The Hooded Claw said:


> NOT an Antarctica picture....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


But impressive all the same.


----------



## R. Doug

The Hooded Claw said:


> NOT an Antarctica picture....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pretty.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle

That looks like an aloe plant. I've never seen one with flowers like that.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

From a trip to Greece, island of Delos, a few years ago...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NogDog

Some flowers at the Meadowlands Environment Center today:


__
https://flic.kr/p/UG8h3K


__
https://flic.kr/p/VJdKvZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/UG8hv8

Didn't even know there was a ladybug in the photo until I looked at it at home:


__
https://flic.kr/p/VJdKjM


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've never seen so many lilies before.


----------



## NogDog

Lilies in the evening at the Meadowlands Environment Center


__
https://flic.kr/p/UQb65E


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I have one of these but it's just starting to bud. Okay if I cheat and post an internet photo?


----------



## NogDog

Nice collection of colors


__
https://flic.kr/p/WbvM6s


----------



## NogDog

Queen Anne's Lace alongside the road while out for a walk this evening.


__
https://flic.kr/p/VFtPcy


----------



## NogDog

During this evening's walk...


__
https://flic.kr/p/Vx8HTP


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NogDog said:


> During this evening's walk...
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Vx8HTP


I could probably walk for five miles and not find any flower beds. Whenever I visited my father in NJ, the first thing I did was take a walk around the neighborhood to see the beautiful flower gardens.


----------



## NogDog

__
https://flic.kr/p/WxzeDS


----------



## NogDog

A couple from today's walk in the hot sun...


__
https://flic.kr/p/VCMCuB


__
https://flic.kr/p/WNLV8o


----------



## NogDog

Black-Eyed Susans


__
https://flic.kr/p/WYdvXQ


----------



## R. Doug

Nice depth-of-field shot, NogDog.

Since I just blogged some flower pictures from an orchid farm in Ecuador, I guess I'll play today:


----------



## NogDog

R. Doug said:


> Nice depth-of-field shot, NogDog.
> 
> Since I just blogged some flower pictures from an orchid farm in Ecuador, I guess I'll play today:


Amazing color!


----------



## R. Doug

NogDog said:


> Amazing color!


Thanks, Amigo!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My orchids are gasping and wheezing from the heat. I mist them daily (almost) but I'm afraid of over watering if I do more.

It's good to see those beautiful photos.


----------



## telracs




----------



## NogDog

telracs said:


>


I call your big flower...


__
https://flic.kr/p/WvrzDN

...and raise you two more. 


__
https://flic.kr/p/VSUJE4


----------



## telracs

don't play poker with me


----------



## NogDog

I call.


__
https://flic.kr/p/WRrEHN


----------



## R. Doug

Raise:


----------



## NogDog

All in!


__
https://flic.kr/p/UQb65E


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Oooh, I have a powder puff tree. And of course, living in FL, I do have hibiscus but not that nice.


----------



## NogDog

Depth of field fun with Queen Anne's Lace:


__
https://flic.kr/p/WCuyRs


----------



## R. Doug

NogDog said:


> Depth of field fun with Queen Anne's Lace:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/WCuyRs


Beautiful!


----------



## NogDog

From today's walk in the park:


__
https://flic.kr/p/Wb618N


----------



## NogDog

From Saturday:


__
https://flic.kr/p/XrVkNM


----------



## Gertie Kindle

telracs said:


> don't play poker with me


I guess I missed this one. My neighbor in back has one and it's about two fee over my fence. Any idea what it is?


----------



## NogDog

Flowers with a bonus:


__
https://flic.kr/p/XBR8j7


----------



## telracs




----------



## NogDog

From today's walk in the park.


__
https://flic.kr/p/XT4uGH


----------



## NogDog

Macro shot of a cluster of tiny flowers. (The ant on the left was small even as ants go.)


__
https://flic.kr/p/XvcLeW


----------



## NogDog

Didn't get the focus quite right (hand-held with macro extension on lens), but still kind of like it:


__
https://flic.kr/p/WQvf1b


----------



## NogDog

__
https://flic.kr/p/XMuczC


----------



## NogDog

Trying out my new macro lens:


__
https://flic.kr/p/XgWHxK


----------



## NogDog

__
https://flic.kr/p/YMqMPV


----------



## NogDog

We still have wildflowers blooming here in north Jersey in mid-October. Guess that's good for the bees:


__
https://flic.kr/p/YmDrPC


----------



## NogDog

I call this a "sunsetflower".


__
https://flic.kr/p/ZugkUs


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Nice flowers, Nog!


----------



## mandeep77

Awesome @telracs and great idea


----------



## mandeep77

lovely flowers. thank you


----------



## NogDog

First blooms I've seen this year (that weren't planted by landscapers)


__
https://flic.kr/p/FNK8CP


----------



## NogDog

...and this bright little guy today:


__
https://flic.kr/p/248ygG2


----------



## NogDog

Another sign of spring -- though if the weather forecast is correct, there will be 3-5 inches of snow on it tomorrow.


__
https://flic.kr/p/25DUR1A


----------

